# Raven Vintage



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody in now that available? I'm a sucker for those domed crystals. Thoughts?

Pics from site.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

jxlxr said:


> Anybody in now that available? I'm a sucker for those domed crystals. Thoughts?
> 
> Pics from site.
> View attachment 638915
> ...


I believe Steve from Benarus is now behind the company which should ensure quality. Sure beats MKII Kingston for price and availability.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah it's not a kingston, but for a budget like mine- yeah I've thought about it  They look great and I like the raven dial


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Love it. I owned the previous version before the takeover. However, 42mm is a deal killer for me in a Sub homage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It IS available guys and I ordered mine! Steve's watches are top notch and this one will be no exception I am sure! and his CS is awesome!

Cannot wait for mine!

Raven Watches


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

That is a beauty!


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)

I ordered mine tonight. I also own a Kingston. I can't wait to see them side by side


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on it this afternoon. I emailed Steve for availability, he sent a link and said it would be up sometime in the afternoon.
I checked before leaving work and there they were. I couldn't resist- it looks like a nice hommage! Maybe not as "accurate" as the kingston (which I have as well).
I'm a sucker for Subs!! I love the look in all its incarnations.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks great. A gilt dial and I would own one in a second. I wonder why they didn't go with a vintage lume and read pip on the bezel? Why go all the way...


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

I just ordered one. Been waiting for this watch for 8 months now. Came home from a hard day of work and just checked on their website and noticed that it was available. I think the Raven Vintage 42MM gives the MKII Kingston a run for the money. Looks to be a quality piece and at 42MM is a better fit for my fat wrist.

How come nobody is talking about the thick bubbly crystal? That's the best part of the watch.

BTW, I was one of the earliest owners of the Kingston. I think I was number 5 or 6. Given all the hype surrounding the Kingston, I elected to sell the unopened plank kit for a modest profit. (Not the ridiculous amount that people are asking for today. And I will still end up with a vintage Sub homage that based on the looks of it, I would love just as much as a Kingston.)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

For those of you who also own a Kingston, I'm looking forward to your comparison photos.


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

What is the lug width again? 22mm?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I like it and with Steve involved I'm sure it will ba quality piece. But I can't get past the Mercedes hour hand and try to avoid watches with that style hour hand.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> For those of you who also own a Kingston, I'm looking forward to your comparison photos.


+1. Hopefully someone can do a detailed breakdown.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Like a lot of things about this one and was very tempted by it, a couple of reasons why I am passing are the size and the lack of drilled lugs, congratulations to those who are purchasing and am really looking forward to seeing more pics to persuade me.


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)

As per Steve, 40 out of the 100 made have been sold as of this morning.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Really very tempted by this one, but I'll have to agree with Fullers - 42mm is not quite right for this style watch - just a little too big. Plus, that beautiful big acrylic bubble will be a scratch magnet (velcro cuff on your ski jacket? hello hairline scratches!). If I want 42mm, I suggest the Steinhart Ocean Military is a pretty good value at under $400 with the same movement, domed sapphire, and an extra 100 meters of water resistance (not that it really matters). In the 40mm zone, I think OWC is probably the best bang-for-your-buck mil-sub on the market. If the Raven were a few hundred less, or my wrists a few centimeters thicker, I would probably be all over this.

I am certain the Raven will be a quality watch and I look forward to your photos. I'm certain I'll be kicking myself later!


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I dislike the crown, perhaps a brevet crown would have been more appealing. The red text also doesn't belong on the dial, the dial should have been glossy and the markers and writing in gold.

If you're going to do a homage, at least do it true to it's original with modern upgrades (a ceramic bezel, a domed sapphire crystal and so forth). Although I am not a not a fan of how MKII managed the Kingston project, the watch is head and shoulders above the Raven model. Even the name "Raven Vintage" sounds weird...


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Not disagreeing with you (and see above, I'm passing on it too), but I also think this is one of those watches you could buy, wear on a NATO for 6 months, then sell without losing a dime. With only a 100 made of this popular design and the likelyhood of good quality, this is probably one of those rare occasions where you can do a no loss flip.

The only caveat - and again this is from someone who owns a Smiths Everest with a similar high dome acrylic crystal, is you've got to be careful with it. I've been spoiled by sapphire and no longer fear doorjams, but this one would make me careful all over again. At least TimeFactors used to provide a spare acrylic crystal with their 300M homage.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Man I wanted to snatch one of these up, but when I saw the video with the bracelet, and saw how chunky and awkward it looked on that boney, skinny wrist that looks just like mine, I lost the fire.....a "real" sub just fits so perfectly on a thin wrist with the bracelet, and this one just.....doesn't.... 

At 42mm, the shape of a Seiko007 on an oyster DOES mold perfectly to the same size wrist though......oh well.....:roll:


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Man I wanted to snatch one of these up, but when I saw the video with the bracelet, and saw how chunky and awkward it looked on that boney, skinny wrist that looks just like mine, I lost the fire.....a "real" sub just fits so perfectly on a thin wrist with the bracelet, and this one just.....doesn't....
> 
> At 42mm, the shape of a Seiko007 on an oyster DOES mold perfectly to the same size wrist though......oh well.....:roll:


I was thinking the same thing - they should've used a wrist model who had 8 inch wrists! Don't forget, that style of oyster bracelet (where the end links also form the center link) tend to "extend" the lug-to-lug distance by a few mm on either end. For skinny guys like me, every mm counts!

I sure this watch will look great on folks with thicker wrists. Heck, I can't count how many times I've heard complaints that 40mm Rolex are just too small, and the new 42mm Explorer is certainly a change by the brand. Maybe Raven could look at this as the "evolution" of the 6538 - as if Rolex had continued making it and, like the Explorer, had given a nod to more modern proportions.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

My mistake on the end links. They are not the type I reference above.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

I ordered mine last night. Should be here on Friday. I'm stoked!

BTW, did any of you who signed up to be notified when they went for sale get an email? I didn't. I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of unhappy campers if they sell out before folks find out they're available.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 on the size. All 3 of my current watches are over 40 (43,42,41) but 42 on a sub homage just seems wrong. I owned a 40mm sub-like quartz and the size was perfect for that style. I also don't like the date window. If it were 40mm with no date window I'd be very, very tempted. Instead I'm still going back and forth over buying a Helson Skindiver...


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

Totally disagree on the size issue. Anymore, 40mm looks like a ladies watch to me (and I have 7" wrists). All the watches I've owned over the past few years (Panerai, Omega, even G-Shocks) have ruined little ones for me. I tried really hard to like the Rollie Sub but it just seems effeminate to me.

I don't view the Raven as a true homage; it's more of an "inspired" design. I wouldn't want it if it was a clone (fake).


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I own the Kingston but its current valuation makes it hard for me to wear it as a daily watch, so I decided to get the Raven for my daily. Also, for the reasons that half the posters don't like about the Raven, I love: size, crown, etc. I wear anything from a 34mm Air-King to a 44mm Panerai. 

I opted for the "next-day shipment" for the Raven so (in theory) it should be here tomorrow. I'll have pictures up, as well as comparison pics and initial comments between the Raven and the Kingston. (This is by no means to compete the two watches, but only touching on their construction based on an obvious design inspiration!) 

Best,


----------



## BigHaole (Jun 1, 2011)

Johnzalez said:


> BTW, did any of you who signed up to be notified when they went for sale get an email? I didn't.


I was about the ask the same thing. No email for me either. I'm on the fence on this, so I'll probably pass and see how you guys like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the Raven for the extra 2mm, domed crystal, and subtle enough red touch. 
There are plenty of sub like watches out there, I wouldn't want them all to be the same... 40mm, no red, same crystal,... I want options. Its cool that there are so many choices out there for us WIS


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the Raven for the extra 2mm, domed crystal, and subtle enough red touch.
> There are plenty of sub like watches out there, I wouldn't want them all to be the same... 40mm, no red, same crystal,... I want options. Its cool that there are so many choices out there for us WIS


Dibs on yours Brice when you flip it!:-d:-!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Johnzalez said:


> Totally disagree on the size issue. Anymore, 40mm looks like a ladies watch to me (and I have 7" wrists). All the watches I've owned over the past few years (Panerai, Omega, even G-Shocks) have ruined little ones for me. I tried really hard to like the Rollie Sub but it just seems effeminate to me.
> 
> I don't view the Raven as a true homage; it's more of an "inspired" design. I wouldn't want it if it was a clone (fake).


Funny how styles change. The original Fifty Fathoms was released in a 35mm "civilian" version, becuase watches of the day were generally that size. Like I said, my three current watches are 41-43, so I'm obviously not against 42 per se. A lot also depends on how it wears, ie dial size and lug length. (I think many watches are quickly delving into the ridiculously large "chav" territory, but that's not really relevant to this thread). Again, I'd prefer 39-41 and no date, but we each have our subjective wants...

It's too bad most of the movements we're stuck with were designed for the smaller watches of the day but are now often used for much, much larger watches (it seems like the typical micro brew is 44mm with an eta 2824). It's nice to see Omega made the 8500 about 32mm. It's actually proportionately sized for a typical 41-43mm modern watch.

Finally, I want to add that I think this is one of the most - if not _the _most - attractive sub I've seen or can remember.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Johnzalez said:


> BTW, did any of you who signed up to be notified when they went for sale get an email? I didn't. I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of unhappy campers if they sell out before folks find out they're available.


I signed up for email update but didn't receive any heads-up when it became available. From experience, I didn't trust the 3rd-Party newsletter platform they use so I checked Raven's website daily rather than waiting for the newsletter that may never get sent. I don't think it's entirely Raven Watch's fault.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

FWiW, I emailed Steve from Raven regarding regarding the email notification failure, and here was his response:I fixed the blog today, it was messed up when I changed the website, they will get the message tonight..



powerband said:


> I own the Kingston but its current valuation makes it hard for me to wear it as a daily watch, so I decided to get the Raven for my daily. Also, for the reasons that half the posters don't like about the Raven, I love: size, crown, etc. I wear anything from a 34mm Air-King to a 44mm Panerai. I opted for the "next-day shipment" for the Raven so (in theory) it should be here tomorrow. I'll have pictures up, as well as comparison pics and initial comments between the Raven and the Kingston. (This is by no means to compete the two watches, but only touching on their construction based on an obvious design inspiration!) Best,


Cool... post pix ASAP on arrival. I almost upgraded shipping-- your pics will ease the pain of waiting! 


Jeep99dad said:


> I love the Raven for the extra 2mm, domed crystal, and subtle enough red touch. There are plenty of sub like watches out there, I wouldn't want them all to be the same... 40mm, no red, same crystal,... I want options. Its cool that there are so many choices out there for us WIS


Agreed on all counts!


pinkybrain said:


> Funny how styles change. The original Fifty Fathoms was released in a 35mm "civilian" version, becuase watches of the day were generally that size. Like I said, my three current watches are 41-43, so I'm obviously not against 42 per se. A lot also depends on how it wears, ie dial size and lug length. (I think many watches are quickly delving into the ridiculously large "chav" territory, but that's not really relevant to this thread). Again, I'd prefer 39-41 and no date, but we each have our subjective wants...It's too bad most of the movements we're stuck with were designed for the smaller watches of the day but are now often used for much, much larger watches (it seems like the typical micro brew is 44mm with an eta 2824). It's nice to see Omega made the 8500 about 32mm. It's actually proportionately sized for a typical 41-43mm modern watch. Finally, I want to add that I think this is one of the most - if not _the _most - attractive sub I've seen or can remember.


|>!!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the Raven for the extra 2mm, domed crystal, and subtle enough red touch.
> There are plenty of sub like watches out there, I wouldn't want them all to be the same... 40mm, no red, same crystal,... I want options. Its cool that there are so many choices out there for us WIS


Let me know when you flip it. However, I think I'm done with homages. So never mind.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the Raven for the extra 2mm, domed crystal, and subtle enough red touch.
> There are plenty of sub like watches out there, I wouldn't want them all to be the same... 40mm, no red, same crystal,... I want options. Its cool that there are so many choices out there for us WIS


I couldn't agree with you more. As they say in French, Viva la difference!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if the lume material on the bezel is protected/laminated, or can it wear off over time and poison the water in the town?

Thanks,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Dibs on yours Brice when you flip it!:-d:-!


What makes you think I'll flip it???

:-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

FWIW here are a couple shots of the original Raven Vintage I had last Summer. 40mm and drilled lug holes. Hooah!



















And here's one of the Kingston for good measure.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Very interesting and fun design~ ! I would love to get one and am on the fence right now!

I did get the email notification in the last hour or so. But, when I clicked on it my McAffee A/V kicked in when i clicked on the link to the Raven website.

It stated the website was "not safe" for various reasons.

McAfee Warning I received:

Reported Attack Page!

This web page at froling.bee.pl has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.

Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.


I then went to my personal link for Raven watches and it was fine with no navigation issues or warnings and I watched the video of the watch.

I also was surprised when I started wondering if it was going to wear large due to the size compared to a traditional sub style and I like the Invicta subs clones at 43mm, 45mm, and 47mm so I just sort of put that thought that this piece could wear big on the back burner. Glad to hear I wasnt alone in that thought at least. I guess the great dome crystal on this one , Love it!, could give it another mm or so in the visual size department relative to a flatter crystal.

The lume on the bezel and dial is incredible. This thing glows like a search light! Geesh!

I also like the caseback design and steel movement retainer. The non gloss black dial is ok but I gotta say the Kingston dial is way above average so cannot be too dismissive a well done dial by Steve and Ralf with this piece. A well done dial. I am not sure on the red script. I think it so something that will probably have to be seen in person to really gauge how it looks. I think the whole watch may be one of those pieces that really does need to be seen in person to get an accurate "take" on the package as a whole.

Anyone know what grade of ETA is in it? Elaborre? or Standard 2824?


This piece is going to be a lot of fun. I think I HAVE to get one if they last until tomorrow.

Love it!

Congrats Steve and Ralf on a very interesting and well done modern interpretation of the venerable Sub!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> What makes you think I'll flip it???
> 
> :-d


:think:










b-)


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Man I wanted to snatch one of these up, but when I saw the video with the bracelet, and saw how chunky and awkward it looked on that boney, skinny wrist that looks just like mine, I lost the fire.....a "real" sub just fits so perfectly on a thin wrist with the bracelet, and this one just.....doesn't....
> 
> At 42mm, the shape of a Seiko007 on an oyster DOES mold perfectly to the same size wrist though......oh well.....:roll:


Thank you for the kind words. Sorry we do not use "models". Here are some photos of how the watch looks at a normal viewing distance on the same boney wrist as the video, my wrist.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> I did get the email notification in the last hour or so. But, when I clicked on it my McAffee A/V kicked in when i clicked on the link to the Raven website.
> 
> It stated the website was "not safe" for various reasons.
> 
> ...


It is open source Wordpress and can be attacked by all the problems of the internet. We had an issue with the blog a few weeks ago, but we use Sucuri.net now to scan the site every few hours and report and bad code. I will have them scan the Raven blog right now for anything unusual.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

Here is the verification that the site is clean...

http://monitor5.sucuri.net/verify.php?r=89d271915ae4c0872f918f636bd14060cdd7334b44


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

BENARUS said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Sorry we do not use "models". Here are some photos of how the watch looks at a normal viewing distance on the same boney wrist as the video, my wrist.


Look at that grotesque, emaciated wrist!  Kidding, of course!

Thanks for posting these follow-ups with the bracelet. Looks amazing! I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't wait to have it on my wrist
Btw had no problems with my order or the site


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

BENARUS said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Sorry we do not use "models". Here are some photos of how the watch looks at a normal viewing distance on the same boney wrist as the video, my wrist.


Love the "Sears Catalog" poses!

You model just fine and most of us appreciate seeing a "real" wrist....you didn't miss the part where I said I have the exact same wrist, did you?:-d

Watch is gorgeous, and I do want one....but still think it looks a little chunky, you can see it in that last pic. Doesn't quite "mold to the wrist" the way a true sub does or the aforementioned Seiko 007. Doesn't mean it ain't a beauty though!!!:-!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I could order one but my computer crashed right after that.
Am not sure if this was the cause but my computer's 'c' drive is unreadable and cant see any of the programs on my hard drive.


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm in. Have a Kingston on the way also. The comparison will be interesting. I had a Kingston awhile back but let it go, then got in on the GO for another. It is a fine watch. It will be tough for the Raven to match. Curious to see how the isofrane clone feels also.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

rajenmaniar said:


> I could order one but my computer crashed right after that.
> Am not sure if this was the cause but my computer's 'c' drive is unreadable and cant see any of the programs on my hard drive.


FRAK!!!Someone tell me there is NO virus coming from the Raven site...Just about 2 minutes after I left the Raven site my computer did the SAME FRAKIN thing!!!My desktop is gone & I have NO access to any of the programs on my notebook!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> FRAK!!!Someone tell me there is NO virus coming from the Raven site...Just about 2 minutes after I left the Raven site my computer did the SAME FRAKIN thing!!!My desktop is gone & I have NO access to any of the programs on my notebook!


Well I have accessed he sight from mutliple computers running XP and Windows 7 64Bit over the last couple of weeks and I have had no problems. That does not prove anything but I thought I would share.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Are you guys sure you're not surfing on www. raven-xxx .com ?
Just sayin,


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

rajenmaniar said:


> I could order one but my computer crashed right after that.
> Am not sure if this was the cause but my computer's 'c' drive is unreadable and cant see any of the programs on my hard drive.


All sales are finalized on paypals website, your computer leaves Raven.com and goes to paypal.com to make the purchase. We only use paypal. The raven website does not collect anyones information. Paypal did not crash your C drive.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I scanned my PC and found 52 issues, all JAVA exploits designed for remote monitoring / access. I would recommend doing a comprehensive virus scan on your PC.

It's too bad the site is all flash. I usually hit these sites from my iPad, but no such luck.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *E8ArmyDiver* 
FRAK!!!Someone tell me there is NO virus coming from the Raven site...Just about 2 minutes after I left the Raven site my computer did the SAME FRAKIN thing!!!My desktop is gone & I have NO access to any of the programs on my notebook!



White Tuna said:


> Well I have accessed he sight from mutliple computers running XP and Windows 7 64Bit over the last couple of weeks and I have had no problems. That does not prove anything but I thought I would share.


There have been 2000 visitors in the last 2 days on ravenwatches.com. My website is very elementary html and the blog is basic Wordpress, it did not crash your computer.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Arrival: Raven Vintage*

Came before noon via Expressed Mail.

Packaging is great. Could have been drop-kicked from Kansas and save on postage.










Cool water-tight canister to plunge over Niagara Falls, or used as a floatation device during a plane crash.



















Extra spring bars -- for when the original ones break while wrestling alligators or fighting zombies.










Internal packaging, snug and tight for one watch, rubber diver strap, Zulu strap, business card, and dated warranty card. Content sure to survive a drop-kick to the moon or the belly of an alligator.










Watch is cocooned inside layers of protective plastic.










Pretty darn substantial watch. Has good weight, but not overwhelming. Very nice feel. Holding the Raven is like holding a roll of quarters for a sucker punch.










Next to the Kingston. There are very obvious differences, notably the size, but I'll save the details for another post (if there even needs to be one, as they're different watches).




























The dome is incredible, like warm ice. It's tall and big and eye-bulging... You can start a micro-climate inside it and support life through climate change.










Nice case back. Clean and sharp.










Some initial thoughts:

As has been discussed, this is a big watch, and although it follows the design cues of the classic sub, I consider this a design exercise for modern wear. It is substantial and will make a 7-inch (or larger) wrist very happy. And for those with tiny wrists who enjoy wearing large watches, this is a good choice. The case and construction display quality craftsmanship. The stainless steel bracelet is incredible! A wonderful part of the entire package.

As for me, with my puny wrist and my aging taste, I'm unsure I can wear a 42mm anymore. I should have learned my lesson several flips ago. I'll keep it in the plastic for a few days and decide if it has a home with me or with someone who has a larger wrist. Too bad, because I absolutely love the design of this Raven. Well done, Steve!

Best,


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> I scanned my PC and found 52 issues, all JAVA exploits designed for remote monitoring / access. I would recommend doing a comprehensive virus scan on your PC.
> 
> It's too bad the site is all flash. I usually hit these sites from my iPad, but no such luck.


There is no Flash on Ravenwatches.com


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

BENARUS said:


> There have been 2000 visitors in the last 2 days on ravenwatches.com. My website is very elementary html and the blog is basic Wordpress, it did not crash your computer.


+1.
I visited the Raven website dozens of times on multiple computers to track availability of the watch with no problems. I also ordered without any problem. Then I visited www. raven-xxx .com and my house caught on fire and California fell into the Pacific. :-(


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*

Thanks for the awesome play by play, Johnny. I too have skinny wrists but I'm really stoked about this watch. I'll have mine probably by Saturday. I'll be sure to post a few pics and feedback too (for those of you who are on the fence).



powerband said:


> Came before noon via Expressed Mail.
> 
> Packaging is great. Could have been drop-kicked from Kansas and save on postage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

BENARUS said:


> There is no Flash on Ravenwatches.com


Weird. Tried to access it from the iPad several times over the past few weeks with no luck, but could today. I thought it was a flash thing. Glad to hear it is all sorted out.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Johnny,

That Kingston hasn't been worn since the 18th!? Safe queen? Wear it or sell it to me! (seriously, sell it to me...)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats Johnny!! It looks great, you should definitely wear it a day or two, give it a chance. I'm loving the bracelet. Thanks for sharing. 

One more day til the big arrival for me  I may have three landings tomorrow ;-)

I'll also add that I've browsed the Raven website several times the past few weeks from my home PC and laptop, from my work PC, and iPhone. I was able to access it without issues all times and have had no issues.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*



Johnzalez said:


> Thanks for the awesome play by play, Johnny. I too have skinny wrists but I'm really stoked about this watch. I'll have mine probably by Saturday. I'll be sure to post a few pics and feedback too (for those of you who are on the fence).


Thanks, John. Yeah, the more I stare at this Raven, the more I'm inclined to keep it and wear it! It's very nice. I mean, when I was younger I wore Panerais and several larger divers. This is no different. I have to think younger, I suppose.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Ryeguy said:


> Johnny,
> 
> That Kingston hasn't been worn since the 18th!? Safe queen? Wear it or sell it to me! (seriously, sell it to me...)


You are correct. I've worn it on the Dirty Loop Zulu (as to not scratch the case back) and have stored it only in an Oakley case when not worn. It has been a safe queen since the date currently indicated on the watch. Good eye. 

This is one of those watches I cannot sell. The aliens will come and take my child if they find out I sold it.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*



powerband said:


> Thanks, John. Yeah, the more I stare at this Raven, the more I'm inclined to keep it and wear it! It's very nice. I mean, when I was younger I wore Panerais and several larger divers. This is no different. I have to think younger, I suppose.


powerband,Thanks for the informative posts. I have read several of your posts here and inthe MKII forum I agree with a lot of what you say. I also love your homemade NATOfor your Kingston.

I do disagree with you on not wearing the Kingstonbecause of its current valuation. If you like the Kingston wear it. I am still awaiting my Kingston and have a Raven Vintage on theway. I am a little conflicted in havingtwo watches that look so similar but I feel the Raven will be a more casualwatch and I will wear my Kingston without regard for valuation. 

Thank you forthe pics and good luck.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

powerband said:


> You are correct. I've worn it on the Dirty Loop Zulu (as to not scratch the case back) and have stored it only in an Oakley case when not worn. It has been a safe queen since the date currently indicated on the watch. Good eye.
> 
> This is one of those watches I cannot sell. The aliens will come and take my child if they find out I sold it.


Not only am I pissed at you for not wearing the watch but I am pissed at you for not wearing that kick ass strap!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

powerband said:


> You are correct. I've worn it on the Dirty Loop Zulu (as to not scratch the case back) and have stored it only in an Oakley case when not worn. It has been a safe queen since the date currently indicated on the watch. Good eye.
> 
> This is one of those watches I cannot sell. The aliens will come and take my child if they find out I sold it.


I don't blame you. Beautiful watch. I wouldn't sell either. Good looking leather too. I'm going to try a leather NATO on my OWC snowflake.

Regarding the size, I wear a 42mm Steinhart BlackSea (Russian forum special edition diver) on my bony, skinny-butt wrist too, so you should be OK. It's either convince myself of that or stop running and start nailing down double cheese burgers to bulk up!

I think it is just the combination of the diameter size plus the height (case thickness plus crystal) that give it such heft. 42 mm X 12mm would probably be OK as would 40mm X 14mm (my guess on the height). I have the same feelings about my Smiths Everest - if I had a magic wand I'd make it 1mm smaller and 2mm thinner, but since I don't, I enjoy it for what it is and I do like it quite a lot.

Enjoy them both. Wear the Raven while the Kingston calls quietly for your attention from the depths of your Oakley case...."wear me, Johnny...You waited years...wear me..."


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*



White Tuna said:


> powerband,Thanks for the informative posts. I have read several of your posts here and inthe MKII forum I agree with a lot of what you say. I also love your homemade NATOfor your Kingston.
> 
> I do disagree with you on not wearing the Kingstonbecause of its current valuation. If you like the Kingston wear it. I am still awaiting my Kingston and have a Raven Vintage on theway. I am a little conflicted in havingtwo watches that look so similar but I feel the Raven will be a more casualwatch and I will wear my Kingston without regard for valuation.
> 
> Thank you forthe pics and good luck.


So you don't think I should wait until by last, dying breath to wear the Kingston?

;-)

I hear you.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*



powerband said:


> So you don't think I should wait until by last, dying breath to wear the Kingston?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> I hear you.


It gives new meaning to "Live fast, Die Young, Leave a good looking corpse." I am sure the Kingston could help with that but I am not sure you will enjoy it as much.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*

I've been looking over the Raven. This I can say:

Bezel turns robustly and definitively -- has very little play in it. 
The crown adjusts the hands very directly.
The date changes immediately after it reaches midnight.
The crown screws smoothly.

Nice.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*



powerband said:


> I've been looking over the Raven. This I can say:
> 
> Bezel turns robustly and definitively -- has very little play in it.
> The crown adjusts the hands very directly.
> ...


Good info! I hope to get mine today. How is the height? The height is my only concern.


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone have theirs yet? Mine is out for delivery


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

mines waiting for me at the PO. I'll have it in a couple hours or so.


----------



## danielk (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*



White Tuna said:


> Good info! I hope to get mine today. How is the height? The height is my only concern.


I got this off of the 3T site...

"This Raven is 42mm wide, 51mm lug to lug, 15mm high at the top of the crystal, to the bezel is about 12mm high."

No matter how careful you are, a 15mm high watch is going to find that door knob.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*



danielk said:


> I got this off of the 3T site...
> 
> "This Raven is 42mm wide, 51mm lug to lug, 15mm high at the top of the crystal, to the bezel is about 12mm high."
> 
> No matter how careful you are, a 15mm high watch is going to find that door knob.


I've owned several Helson and Ocean7 watches that are taller than 15mm, and they get no more intimate with the door knob than do my Omega Constellation. I'm just careful with anything other than a G-Shock.

I find the dome on the Raven soooo eye-catching!


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*

I was planning to get one but got impatient waiting.

I love the bracelet itself, but don't like the end links. I think it's a big complaint with the Steinhart's as well, that the end link is not "rolex like"










Plus how it kind of extends past the bottom of the lug.

But the DOME is pretty sick


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

got it, ......I don't like it.............I LOVE IT!!! A very cool hommage and it wears "perfect"! BTW, I own 6 Rolexs/ Tudors- this wastch is just plain cool. The purists and uber collectors
mileage may vary. Im just a regular guy that loves SUBS. Fence sitters, let me sway you one way or the other- the watch (to me) wears smaller than a Steinhart sub but bigger than a 
real sub or kingston. Its right in-between, it doesn't feel cheap, I feel its a great value at the asking price and for what its worth, i jsut ordered another one (for my son).
Thanks Steve and crew at Raven- nice work, indeed!!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

rrod66 said:


> got it, ......I don't like it.............I LOVE IT!!! A very cool hommage and it wears "perfect"! BTW, I own 6 Rolexs/ Tudors- this wastch is just plain cool. The purists and uber collectors
> mileage may vary. Im just a regular guy that loves SUBS. Fence sitters, let me sway you one way or the other- the watch (to me) wears smaller than a Steinhart sub but bigger than a
> real sub or kingston. Its right in-between, it doesn't feel cheap, I feel its a great value at the asking price and for what its worth, i jsut ordered another one (for my son).
> Thanks Steve and crew at Raven- nice work, indeed!!


You, dear sir, just took me off the fence. (though powerband's pictures started the tipping)

I hope it fits OK. I do have a Victorinox Dive Master Mecha which is 43 x 14.5 x 53. It's objectively a little big for me, but the "obnoxious diver" look is part of the appeal when I want a break from my understated 41mm Bathys auto. If I were king for a day I'd make the Raven 40.5 x 49.5. I'll see if it works at 42. It was just too subjectively pretty for me to pass up.

I'll report back here regarding the fit. I'm a 5-8 155lb runner with flat 6.7 inch wrists (ie human sized). We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Arrival: Raven Vintage*



curt941 said:


> I was planning to get one but got impatient waiting.
> 
> I love the bracelet itself, but don't like the end links. I think it's a big complaint with the Steinhart's as well, that the end link is not "rolex like"
> 
> ...


I think in the Raven's case they were trying to replicate the look of the Rolex older style rivet bracelet in which the endlinks did not extend down into the first link. For reference, this is a 5513 from 1967 (picture attributed to Jason_Spring)








The bracelet on the Raven is actually one of the details I think they did OK with. I would actually love to see this bracelet fitted to a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military, but at $300 less than the Raven (but with the same movement, better depth rating, and domed AR coated sapphire) I'm willing to let it pass.

I do really like many aspects of the Raven and I'm glad the owners are happy with their purchases!


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pinkeybrain,

Congrats! I have 3 Steinharts (military, Vintage and the Pan Am), they are lower profile than the Raven but the Raven just feels/ wears overall smaller to me.
Im a fairly big guy 6ft. 200Lbs. but i have tiny wrists (i doubt over 7"), the watch wears perfect. The interesting thing is other than the Kingston, I don't think anyone else has captured the fine balance of tool/ elegance that is the Rolex/ Tudor Sub. That is until now.....JMHO.
Some other observations:
Lume is Excellent- the bezel lume is a cool plus!
Bracelet, while a pain in the arse to size(tiny screws), is suprisingly nice.
Crown, feel and winding are solid and smooth.
dial is nice- the general layout is very balanced(logo) and for me the red adds some varience(it doesn't detract for me).
Bezel PIP- I would have liked on, it does not have a lume PIP, (no biggie for me).
Bezel- nice 120 clicks and tight/ solid.

Watches, as you fellow WIS know are very subjective, having said that- I really couldn't be happier with this offering. As a limited piece
someone will always be looking for one. Just look at the original Raven, ( I had one BTW), I just saw a WTB ad. I think this is a waayyy better
watch.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got mine. I like it. I have not had the bracelt sized and it is really close to fitting. I was wearing a Tuna all day so it does not seem as tall as I was expecting. Also it just seems smaller all around because I was expecing something much bigger from the pictures. I will post more tomorrow and probably a pic. Sorry for the not giving more info but I just want to wear it a while more before giving my opinion.


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)

I got mine too! It's very nice. The bracelet was a pia to size. I hate those little screws. The domed crystal is perfect. In my opinion, it looked like there was too much of a dome in some of the pics, but that is not the case. The dial is nicely done. The glit printing pops and looks much nicer in person. The hands also look to be of a high quality. The bezel has a nice action, it has 120 clicks and centers perfectly on the hour markers. I like the crown and tube better than my Kingston. More to follow ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good post and info. Mine is waiting at the PO :-( because once again my stay-at-home wife well... Don't stay at home ;-) so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up. 
I'm like you a fairly big guy (6'2" 240)but with a smallish wrist (7") and it gets tricky. Up close and on wrist shots a watch may look big for my wrist and I notice it being a crazy obsessed WIS ;-) but others don't as for my overall size it looks fine. I think it's often perspective. 
I'm getting used to slightly bigger watches but often time what kills it for me isn't the height or width buy the L2L and proportions. I.e somehow I'm ok wearing my Benarus Ti47!!!?? And 47 is definitely over my typical size and sweet spot of 41-44



rrod66 said:


> Pinkeybrain,
> 
> Congrats! I have 3 Steinharts (military, Vintage and the Pan Am), they are lower profile than the Raven but the Raven just feels/ wears overall smaller to me.
> Im a fairly big guy 6ft. 200Lbs. but i have tiny wrists (i doubt over 7"), the watch wears perfect. The interesting thing is other than the Kingston, I don't think anyone else has captured the fine balance of tool/ elegance that is the Rolex/ Tudor Sub. That is until now.....JMHO.
> ...


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Martyd said:


> I got mine too! It's very nice. The bracelet was a pia to size. I hate those little screws. The domed crystal is perfect. In my opinion, it looked like there was too much of a dome in some of the pics, but that is not the case. The dial is nicely done. The glit printing pops and looks much nicer in person. The hands also look to be of a high quality. The bezel has a nice action, it has 120 clicks and centers perfectly on the hour markers. I like the crown and tube better than my Kingston. More to follow ...


How do I resize the bracelet? Would any watchmaker know how to do this without scratching the watch?


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)

White Tuna said:


> How do I resize the bracelet? Would any watchmaker know how to do this without scratching the watch?


You need two screwdrivers and ideally something to steady the bracelet. I use a rubber jawed vise. If you do it yourself, take the bracelet off the clasp (the pin in the clasp with the adjustment holes). It makes the job much easier.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, the lume is incredible. Last night, I opened the case to look at the lume and it looked back at me and winked. 
Also, yes, the bezel lines up perfectly with the markers. 
I already mentioned the weight in earlier posts -- and I have to mention it again: great weight and balance on the bracelet.
I'm having a hard time deciding to keep this beast.
I wish my wrist were bigger.

Best,


----------



## Coyote555 (Mar 27, 2011)

nice watch, but the bracelet looses it for me, too chunky, if you are shooting for a retro.....


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Martyd said:


> You need two screwdrivers and ideally something to steady the bracelet. I use a rubber jawed vise. If you do it yourself, take the bracelet off the clasp (the pin in the clasp with the adjustment holes). It makes the job much easier.


Great info. thank you very much.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

tallguy said:


> Dibs on yours Brice when you flip it!:-d:-!


+1 :-d ( just messin' with ya bro, couldn't help it )

RD


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Coyote, 
True, it is a tad clunky but owning several older Subs with the folded links(9315), I can tell you, I prefer this thickness over the 
thinner Vintage bracelets. You just made me realize, thats why this watch feels smaller than the Steinhart, its the bracelet. The Steinhart bracelet is way
too thick. IMO, the Ravens bracelet while not perfect is really nice compromise.


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)

Coyote555 said:


> nice watch, but the bracelet looses it for me, too chunky, if you are shooting for a retro.....


Well, it's not tinny and flimsy, if that's what you mean


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi rrod66, does the case diameter compare to the Steinhart ocean 1 red vintage?



rrod66 said:


> Coyote,
> True, it is a tad clunky but owning several older Subs with the folded links(9315), I can tell you, I prefer this thickness over the
> thinner Vintage bracelets. You just made me realize, thats why this watch feels smaller than the Steinhart, its the bracelet. The Steinhart bracelet is way
> too thick. IMO, the Ravens bracelet while not perfect is really nice compromise.


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Luvwatches,

I just looked at my Ocean Military vs Raven- interestingly there about the same diameter. I think the reason it wears smaller are the bracelet on the Raven
is slightly thinner(I like it better then the Steinhart bracelt) also the crown guards/ crown on the Steinhart make the overall case appear larger as the Raven
doesn't have the guards (ala Kingston or big Crown).
Obviously the height of the Raven is larger, partly due to the domed crystal but also the caseback, case are thicker. Surprisingly, the Raven is comfortable, been wearing
it all day and like the look and feel very much.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> +1 :-d ( just messin' with ya bro, couldn't help it )
> 
> RD


It'll be a keeper ;-)
I got to pick it up at the PO tomorrow


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi rrod66, thanks for confirming that for me, I never owned the ocean military, but have owned the ocean red in the past. Now I have idea of how it would look on my wrist, thanks again!



rrod66 said:


> Luvwatches,
> 
> I just looked at my Ocean Military vs Raven- interestingly there about the same diameter. I think the reason it wears smaller are the bracelet on the Raven
> is slightly thinner(I like it better then the Steinhart bracelt) also the crown guards/ crown on the Steinhart make the overall case appear larger as the Raven
> ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

powerband said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding to keep this beast.
> I wish my wrist were bigger.


Dude! Just wear your Raven over a wristband.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Dude! Just wear your Raven over a wristband.


Dude, where did you snuff this picture of me? My gold 34mm Rollie barely fits over the wristband. I'm having to wear the Raven on my ankle (which you can't see here, as my legs are crossed because I had to pee so bad and my stop for the crack house ain't for another 3 towns. Shouldn't have drank that 2 liter bottle of diet Dr. Pepper mixed with Mad Dog).


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Why are Raven watches and the Kingston being compared? Is it looks alone? Aren't they two vastly different price points?


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

charger02 said:


> Why are Raven watches and the Kingston being compared? Is it looks alone? Aren't they two vastly different price points?


Uh, well the original price of the Kingston was the same;-)

That and they are both homages to the same old non cg Rolex |>

Besides, most comparisons here have been loose, and steinharts have also been thrown into the mix if you are keeping score:roll:

Its called obsessing and what we WISs are best at!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tallguy said:


> Its called obsessing and what we WISs are best at!


True 'dat!


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)

Took some pics of mine this morning.


----------



## ffernand (Jul 28, 2010)

Great photos Martyd! Thanks , I want one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking good there MartyD!!!

I just picked mine up from the PO and boy it is a great watch!! The case finish is superb, transitionk fro S to polish perfect on the upper corners! The crystal just ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The whole watch and the bracelet feel solid... Crown operation is "silky smooth", must have been lubed with Humus 
I will sixe it later and wear it tonight... I may even try an isofrane for it.

Cheerio


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

On my 6.5" wrist:\







Love the bracelet engraving...







Looks killer on the included Zulu strap!














#36!







On my Badger Bones strap, which is fantastic looking, but increases the beef of it probably a bit beyond my comfort zone. Oh, and it's made for 20mm, not 22mm, so the point is moot. 








To sum: I friggin' LOVE it! I think I will prefer it on a 2 piece NATO style, so I'm going e-shopping right now.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I know that movement accuracy with the ETA 2824-2 is really luck-of-the-draw (though almost always pretty darn good), but I've had mine for over 48 hours now... with some gentle handling and then with mostly resting dial-up, this Raven is running dead-on at +- 0.00 second. That's over 48 hours. 

Just sayin. 

Still trying to decide if I should take off the protective plastics and wear it around my ankle or to move it to the next owner with bigger wrists than the twigs that connect my hands to my arms. 

(Anyone wants to buy mine at a savings? Just PM me. It's BNIB.)

Best,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

In Charlotte #26 landed and boy am I glad I jumped on this beauty!  Steve and Ralf have another winner, top notch quality and look IMHO! Size is not big at all, I love how it wears on my 7" wrist. Can't wait to try it on the bracelet and Isofrane


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks great on your 6.5" Johnzalez.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking good, Brice! Does it feel good to have a quality Sub homage back in the stable?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

charger02 said:


> Why are Raven watches and the Kingston being compared? Is it looks alone? Aren't they two vastly different price points?


There are some among us that question the price and wait for a Kingston, especially when a pre-owned genuine Tudor sub can be had for the same price. It was natural to ask what extra you get for the additional $$, besides exclusivity.

Sounds like they are mostly different animals.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks Great on your Wrist & Nice Pics Brice! Just placed an order for one this afternoon.



Jeep99dad said:


> In Charlotte #26 landed and boy am I glad I jumped on this beauty!  Steve and Ralf have another winner, top notch quality and look IMHO! Size is not big at all, I love how it wears on my 7" wrist. Can't wait to try it on the bracelet and Isofrane


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you guys!
It's great to have a vintage sub homage in the stable indeed


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine just arrived today and I guess my first impression is, wow, much bigger than the Kingston I had. For me, that is a good thing. My wrist is over 8 inches, and 42mm looks better than 40, IMO. I like the domed acrylic crystal, very nice. As far as bracelets go, I have to give the nod to the Kingston, just a little more refined. I would say the Raven bracelet is more than adequate. Nice bezel action on both, firm and precise. Packaging and extra straps for the RAVEN are excellent. Too soon to tell on accuracy. Crown on RAVEN screws in a bit easier.
In the end, IMO, the Kingston is a better made watch. That does not diminish the RAVEN. It's a great watch for the price and I intend to keep it. The Kingston has a superior dial and is a tough competitor, but I look at the RAVEN as a separate piece with an appeal all it's own.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome, more more more !!! Mine is suppose 
To be here on the 5th and your pictures are just 
The food I'm needing until then and congrats.

Dan


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Great pictures and nice looking strap whose is it please?

thanks, Dan


----------



## sfleming (Dec 5, 2010)

Very tempting, but that Mercedes hour hand just never does it for me, and I think I'm saving up for whatever Jake comes up with next after looking at all of those Tsunami threads.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw that their stock is running low which leads me to believe that this watch will not be a regular offering.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

charger02 said:


> I saw that their stock is running low which leads me to believe that this watch will not be a regular offering.


I do not believe this was a limited edition. They are running low on this 100. They will probably do at least one other run with some minor changes.

I like mine. The lume seems to be better than my Tuna!?


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

LuvWatches14 said:


> Looks Great on your Wrist & Nice Pics Brice! Just placed an order for one this afternoon.


I like the look of this watch. Love the gold accents on the dial and hands and the red text as well. Very nice.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Stop it guys! Now you have me reconsidering. I have a Steinhart O1VR, and have been trying to justify not getting this, but those pics look GREAT. I like the 42MM size.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

The watch looks great -- much better in your guys' pics than in the official video. The bracelet that it comes with seriously puts me off, but on the NATO/Zulu straps, the watch takes a completely different look. I can't quite bring myself to get one, but congrats to the guys that got theirs.


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've had the raven on the wrist now for 18 hours and it is running dead on. Also, all you lume freaks are going to be very happy.


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

#32 checking in. Been wearing the RV since Friday. Here's my Q&D assessment:

Pros: Awesome bubble crystal, nice clean legible dial, nice gold polished hands. Case looks to be high quality and well finished with nice beveled edges. The lume is crazy bright.

Cons: bracelet end link could look better (but the bracelet does feel high quality), would be nice to have gold surround on the dot indices.

I love the size on my 7.5" wrist. It has a nice presence but isn't overly large or chunky. Hard to beat for the money.

On separate note - I can't believe some people are putting away their Kingston as daily wearers. Wasn't the point of these homages is to wear them?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OK so I finally put it on the bracelet last night and I thnk it is a great match for the Raven, well balances overall, not that hard to size actually and the watch overall wears smaller than any Steinhart Ocean diver I owned... Lovin' it


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

yjfang said:


> On separate note - I can't believe some people are putting away their Kingston as daily wearers. Wasn't the point of these homages is to wear them?


Yes, that. Been wearing my Rotation-Killer a/k/a Kingston, nearly 3 weeks straight!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Artonthewrist said:


> Great pictures and nice looking strap whose is it please?
> 
> thanks, Dan


Hey, thanks for the PM, the strap is anicely made thick Kevlar strap I got from a eBay vendor (North Carolina based).. think it was watchbarn?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

yjfang said:


> On separate note - I can't believe some people are putting away their Kingston as daily wearers. Wasn't the point of these homages is to wear them?


You're referring to me. I don't wear my Kingston as a daily, but it makes it into my rotation regularly. I just have lots of other great watches to wear. In any case, I'd just as soon wear the Kingston sparely, as I anticipate still wearing it 20 to 30 years from now with the least amount of wear-and-tear showing.

And, yes, the point of almost any watches (homage or not) is to wear them; most people know there are better investment strategies than watches. But watches can be for different purpose: daily wear, weekend beaters, long-term enjoyment, keepsakes for sentimental values, etc. When looked at this way, it's not so hard to believe that some people can "put away" a watch. In fact, I have a wind-up Timex from over a quarter of a century ago that means a lot to only me, and it's been "put away" for its entire life. Now and then I take it out to wear for a Sunday afternoon to enjoy with a glass of scotch.

Believe it or not, people do buy watches for different purposes -- otherwise we only need one.

Cheers!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> OK so I finally put it on the bracelet last night and I thnk it is a great match for the Raven, well balances overall, not that hard to size actually and the watch overall wears smaller than any Steinhart Ocean diver I owned... Lovin' it


OK, I will not have a full day of wear until tomorrow and then I will be wearing a button down shirt. I have a slight concern that the watch may be a little too big for the sleeves.

I had the bracelet resized at a local jeweler for $10 yesterday. They removed two links in 10 minutes so I have been wearing it a little.

Here are some quick hits.

*Pros:
*
Lume is stupid good. I think the lume may be as good as my Tuna, and I am biased toward the Tuna.
Overall look on the wrist is awesome. Seems to have great wrist presence. 
The bracelet seems to be perfect for this watch and adds to the presence. I do not think I would like it if it weret hinner and the bracelet adds to my positive impression of the watch. Seems very military grade.
Love thedome. Love that it is a acrylic (as of now, lol).

*Cons:
*
Not a huge fan of the mercedes hands but I cannot see sword hands working with this. 
There is something about the hands that I am not vibing on. Is the minute hand a little too long? Is the gold to yellow? 

I am going tobe wearing this a lot. REALLY like the look. I hope that I can wear with a suit, though there are certainly those who say you should not wear a divers watch with a suit. 

Good luck.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

White Tuna said:


> Lume is stupid good. I think the lume may be as good as my Tuna, and I am biased toward the Tuna.




You're not kidding about this. Last night I opened the watch box to see what kind of residual lume it had from just earlier daylight. It was like glowing like Medusa's eyes and turned me to stone. I could have pooped cinderblocks. Very bright.



White Tuna said:


> The bracelet seems to be perfect for this watch and adds to the presence. I do not think I would like it if it weret hinner and the bracelet adds to my positive impression of the watch. Seems very military grade.


Yes, the bracelet is actually very befitting of the Raven. It was a good choice for the combo. It also is quite robust, heavy, and solid. I really like the bracelet and the way it looks.

Cheers!


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anyone who owns both a Kingston and a Raven comment on the differences of the lume. How does the lume on a Kingston compair to that of a Raven?


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

You guys and your friggin pics.....just broke down and placed my order.....


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats guys. The Raven looks great.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tallguy said:


> You guys and your friggin pics.....just broke down and placed my order.....


ah ah! so you couldn't wait for me to pull a FLipparoo! ?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tallguy said:


> You guys and your friggin pics.....just broke down and placed my order.....


Ha! I just won a bet. "How long can tallguy resist?"

j/k ;-) Way to go, man! (said the Enabler)


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

I am surprised there are still any available.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> Ha! I just won a bet. "How long can tallguy resist?"
> 
> j/k ;-) Way to go, man! (said the Enabler)


Too right James...after all, if you couldn't resist the Kingston at today's prices, how could I resist the Raven? (especially since the Tudor is gone). And you don't even want to know my Kingston story.......


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Too right James...after all, if you couldn't resist the Kingston at today's prices, how could I resist the Raven? (especially since the Tudor is gone). And you don't even want to know my Kingston story.......


.....story?


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

cpotters said:


> .....story?


Just that I sold my Kingston plank order before receiving it AT COST to a WIS buddy.....o|


----------



## alelser (Jun 30, 2006)

No. 39 checking in:
















-Al-


----------



## Martyd (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh yesssssss more food thanks !!!!


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

OK, Raven #56 has now been on my wrist for 36 hours and it is still dead on accurate to the second. Anybody else getting this performance or am I just lucky?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine was -2 only after about 27 hours but thay's part on wrist and part off so I'm very pleased.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

dece33 said:


> OK, Raven #56 has now been on my wrist for 36 hours and it is still dead on accurate to the second. Anybody else getting this performance or am I just lucky?


With an initial wind and some gentle handling intermittently thereafter (still in protective plastic and unsized), it's running dead-on.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

c'mon, no more arrivals today?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Not a new arrival, but it is my first pic of it. Wore it all day today and I really am digging it. The watch seems to be well proportioned. I wish it were a little thinner to wear with a cuffed shirt but it was not too much of a problem.


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

Now at 52 hours and it is at +1 second. Awesome.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Just got it a few hours ago!!
Love it!!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Great pics guys...#75 arrives tomorrow here in SoFla.....

I really like the Raven name and logo; as much as I probably lean a little more towards the styling of the Steinhart Vintage sub with the sword hands, I could never get over the name and cheesy looking logo.....just me. I always felt the same way about Ocean7 too....Just the typical quirks of a WIS with an emphasis on the "i" I suppose!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Great pics guys...#75 arrives tomorrow here in SoFla.....
> 
> I really like the Raven name and logo; as much as I probably lean a little more towards the styling of the Steinhart Vintage sub with the sword hands, I could never get over the name and cheesy looking logo.....just me. I always felt the same way about Ocean7 too....Just the typical quirks of a WIS with an emphasis on the "i" I suppose!


Well, to give Steinhart their due, the name is actually the last name of the owner and not some anonymous made up name. Some may suggest it is a bit egotistical to name your company after yourself, but on the other hand if you put out a crap product it's your family name getting trashed.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ryeguy said:


> Well, to give Steinhart their due, the name is actually the last name of the owner and not some anonymous made up name. Some may suggest it is a bit egotistical to name your company after yourself, but on the other hand if you put out a crap product it's your family name getting trashed.


No argument there, but the logo "S" is still a little cheesy looking and unfortunately it sounds a little too much like "Steinhausen", the king of cheesy, Chinese magazine ad watches here in the U.S. (and the reason they were originally rebadged Debaufre here in the US)

BTW, 2 Ravens already hit the sales forums, Johnny's (Powerband) being one of them.....ez way to save a couple of bucks if you are on the fence!


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

tallguy said:


> No argument there, but the logo "S" is still a little cheesy looking and unfortunately it sounds a little too much like "Steinhausen", the king of cheesy, Chinese magazine ad watches here in the U.S. (and the reason they were originally rebadged Debaufre here in the US)
> 
> BTW, 2 Ravens already hit the sales forums, Johnny's (Powerband) being one of them.....ez way to save a couple of bucks if you are on the fence!


I have to agree about Steinhart. I have owned two of their watches and the quality is superb and value - especially pre-owned - is tremendous, but for some reason their logo irritates me. In addition, when I tell people the name, they associate it with the major sports memorabilia dealer.

On a related and more pertinent note, I picked up Johnny's (Powerband) Raven and am looking forward to checking it out in person!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

TroyNVie said:


> On a related and more pertinent note, I picked up Johnny's (Powerband) Raven and am looking forward to checking it out in person!


Nice snag!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ah! Troy, you did it, couldnt resist after all 
I'm wearing mine today at the office and really happy with it. and it fits under the cuff ;-)



TroyNVie said:


> I have to agree about Steinhart. I have owned two of their watches and the quality is superb and value - especially pre-owned - is tremendous, but for some reason their logo irritates me. In addition, when I tell people the name, they associate it with the major sports memorabilia dealer.
> 
> On a related and more pertinent note, I picked up Johnny's (Powerband) Raven and am looking forward to checking it out in person!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Argh I think I'm going to have to pull the trigger on this today...


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

RTea said:


> Argh I think I'm going to have to pull the trigger on this today...


You better hurry...there weren't much more than 20 left on Sunday night....


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

tallguy said:


> You better hurry...there weren't much more than 20 left on Sunday night....


Make that at most 19 now . Can't wait! The pics and reviews in this thread are way too hard to resist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

we are so weak 

Congrats! You'll love it


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sure a few of the impulse buyers will be flipping in the weeks ahead.....hope I'm not one of them:-d, but they should be out there for those that missed out......:-!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

TroyNVie said:


> I have to agree about Steinhart. I have owned two of their watches and the quality is superb and value - especially pre-owned - is tremendous, but for some reason their logo irritates me. In addition, when I tell people the name, they associate it with the major sports memorabilia dealer.
> 
> On a related and more pertinent note, I picked up Johnny's (Powerband) Raven and am looking forward to checking it out in person!


Powerband sold his?


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like Raven Vintage is ON FIRE now, haha...

You will love her even more after you have her!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

#76 is in Virginia. I am without a real camera, but even with a good camera I'm sure I couldn't match the pictures already here. I'll have to resort to a few, quick observations:

-From afar she looks like a blown up Rolex superdome. Whether that's good or bad is up to you. (I think it's fantastic!)

-She's as good as she looks in everyone's pictures.

-Initial quality and detailing appear outstanding. I will report back re timekeeping. (I'm committed to mechanicals, so anything between -3 and +10 is fine by me).

-It wears like a typical 42 to me. Large but not huge if you're in the 25-50% of wrists for not-overweight men.

-I could change my mind, but this has changed my mind about acrylic. I don't think I'll ever buy flat sapphire again. Nothing like a nice domed crystal (sapphire included).

-I would _still _rather have it in 40 or 41 but I don't care. My favorite watch - Bathys 100 Fathoms - has a tiny crown i'll never stop complaining about, but I will never sell that watch short of starving in the apocalypse.

-and...finally...I think she's keeper!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

pinkybrain said:


> #76 is in Virginia. I am without a real camera, but even with a good camera I'm sure I couldn't match the pictures already here. I'll have to resort to a few, quick observations:
> 
> -From afar she looks like a blown up Rolex superdome. Whether that's good or bad is up to you. (I think it's fantastic!)
> 
> ...


It is Definitely a Keeper, this Watch is Incredible. Usually flip my watches for one reason or another but I will hold on to this one for quite awhile!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> It is Definitely a Keeper, this Watch is Incredible. Usually flip my watches for one reason or another but I will hold on to this one for quite awhile!


:roll: yeah right!:-d


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Reading through the thread, it seems like everyone is bringing up the size but at 42mm it's pretty much in the middle of the bell curve of modern watches. Is all the commotion about the size because it is being compared to the original or does it actually wear big? 

I keep coming back here and I keep drooling! I got my tracking # within 30 minutes of ordering (saweeet!). I'm one of the serial flippers so I say if half of us end up keeping it for longer than a few months, that says something about this beauty!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> :roll: yeah right!:-d


:-d. No but seriously I like it alot Brice. This is one watch I will keep. Steve did a Great job on this one.|>|>


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

LuvWatches14 said:


> :-d. No but seriously I like it alot Brice. This is one watch I will keep. Steve did a Great job on this one.|>|>


I totally agree with you, LuvWatches!!
With the price and the finish, its amazing!!
And love the dome!


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

​


Jeep99dad said:


> we are so weak
> 
> Congrats! You'll love it


LOL, ain't that the truth!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

RTea said:


> Reading through the thread, it seems like everyone is bringing up the size but at 42mm it's pretty much in the middle of the bell curve of modern watches. Is all the commotion about the size because it is being compared to the original or does it actually wear big?
> 
> I keep coming back here and I keep drooling! I got my tracking # within 30 minutes of ordering (saweeet!). I'm one of the serial flippers so I say if half of us end up keeping it for longer than a few months, that says something about this beauty!


I do not have any other 42mm to compare it to but it seems to wear fine, but it is just a little tall for dress shirts. I have get it under most of my shirt sleeves but it is a little high. But I like the watch more now than the day I recieved it.

Also, I must confess, I am not a flippers and have a very modest watch collection.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

OH, and the Lume!!!! Never forget the lume!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IMHO it doesn't wear big. I think the Steinhart Ocean series divers wore bigger on my wrist, longer perhaps (L2L)


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Horrible to throw up these Crackberry pics after all the nice stuff posted already, but #75 just arrived and I had to check in.....I think my date is aligned a little high in the window, but other than that, awesome piece! As long as I can see a little white on top of that 7 I'm ok :-!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

White Tuna said:


> OH, and the Lume!!!! Never forget the lume!


Speaking of which, where are the lume shots?!



Jeep99dad said:


> IMHO it doesn't wear big. I think the Steinhart Ocean series divers wore bigger on my wrist, longer perhaps (L2L)


Thanks for the info! This should hit the sweet spot for me as far as wearability goes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Horrible to throw up these Crackberry pics after all the nice stuff posted already, but #75 just arrived and I had to check in.....I think my date is aligned a little high in the window, but other than that, awesome piece! As long as I can see a little white on top of that 7 I'm ok :-!
> 
> 
> View attachment 645549
> View attachment 645550


Looks good on your wrist! Congrats!! My date is also misaligned a bit and I noticed another on this thread. Not a big deal though. The watch is great, case is well finished, mvt accurate... Lovin mine!


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree Jeep99dad,
Side by side they seem comparable but on my wrist, the Raven wears better. I think its the bracelet and the crown guards on the Steinhart. I find the Raven very wearer friendly and notices a few Kingstons popping up on the sales forum. I wonder if the Raven might have sumpin to do with this??


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

There are probably less than 10 left. How do I know? I am weak-willed like so many others on this thread :-!
- Ken



totorol said:


> Looks like Raven Vintage is ON FIRE now, haha...
> 
> You will love her even more after you have her!


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> :roll: yeah right!:-d


How long before you flip it, Brice? 

What is the longest you've held onto a non-sentimental watch and which watch is it?


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Regarding size, I've mentioned the bracelet and the crown guards as potential reasons the Raven wears smaller than the Steinhart. One other observation and as an owner and fan of the vintage Rollies, one detail almost Always missed or ignored is the bezel. If you look at vintage Tudors and Rolex's the bezel is thin/ flattish and coin-edged. Steinhart got the coin-edge right but not the thin/ flattish appearance. For me, this is a detail that is a must for the look, it coincides with the High-top crystal to give a top hat appeance- the Raven has the Top HAT (profile)! Still diggin the watch!
BTW, had a physical this morning and the Doctor kept stealin glances at it, he was trying to be covert but his eyes kept going to my watch! He must be a WIS! LOL! I thought for sure he was going to ask, he was staring so much!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TroyNVie said:


> How long before you flip it, Brice?
> 
> What is the longest you've held onto a non-sentimental watch and which watch is it?


No way! It's a keeper 
Outside of the sentimental pieces and gifts (Breitling JP, Omega SEamaster 1040, Swatch, Polar 7) I have actually had my omega SMP2254 since the fall of 2010(yeap!! That's right 2010, it aint a typo ;-) ), the Breitling Ti Seawolf for about a year ish, then next will probably be the Riseman(spring 2011?) and the Alpina (fall 2011)
I'm questioning keeping both Alpina and SMP2254 though !! ? and am planning on selling my Hamilton Petite Seconde ;-)


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

rrod66 said:


> I agree Jeep99dad,
> Side by side they seem comparable but on my wrist, the Raven wears better. I think its the bracelet and the crown guards on the Steinhart. I find the Raven very wearer friendly and notices a few Kingstons popping up on the sales forum. I wonder if the Raven might have sumpin to do with this??


Make that another Kingston I just seen on the sales forums a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the Kingston for sure but they go for insane $$$ :-( the Raven works for me


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like the Kingston for sure but they go for insane $$$ :-( the Raven works for me


I like how kingstons markers are outlined in gold and the red triangle marker as an option on the bezel. But the size is a little to small for me and yes the price is insane, but definitely looks like a very nice watch, it's just not for me, I am satisfied and Love the raven!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> No way! It's a keeper
> Outside of the sentimental pieces and gifts (Breitling JP, Omega SEamaster 1040, Swatch, Polar 7) I have actually had my omega SMP2254 since the fall of 2010(yeap!! That's right 2010, it aint a typo ;-) ), the Breitling Ti Seawolf for about a year ish, then next will probably be the Riseman(spring 2011?) and the Alpina (fall 2011)
> I'm questioning keeping both Alpina and SMP2254 though !! ? and am planning on selling my Hamilton Petite Seconde ;-)


When you and Tallguy flip I'll expect a discount due to the date misalignment :-d


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Folks
Thought I'd join in the fun here at WUS after lurking around for a while. Got an order in about an hour after the website ordering system went active - didn't rely on the email notification and resorted to obsessive checking  - sad, I know but...... # 20 finally turned up downunder this morning and first impressions pretty much as everyone has stated except for the size, which took me a bit by surprise. Beautiful casework, dial and crystal, very precise, satisfying operation of the crown and bezel, date slightly high in the window. I didn't blink at the size previously as I regularly wear anything up to 44mm comfortably so I was definitely surprised at how big this 42mm wears. Don't get me wrong, it sits very nicely and definitely has wrist presence but I wouldn't call it discreet. Will post some photos with a Steinhart Ocean 44 for comparison shortly ( as soon as the kid stops hogging the computer ) 
Just wanted to also mention the terrific communication from Steve himself. No doubt he must be very preoccupied right now but he still took the time to answer my emails personally and very promptly. Can't ask for more than that for sure.
regards from Oz
Peter Whiter
Melbourne


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

My date is a little high in the window as well. I noticed it the last two days but it was very noticeable today because the top of the 7 was almost too far up to see. On a scale of 1 - 10 the date alignement is 1 as far as concern for me. Still digging the Raven. 

Also, Sorry, no Lume shots.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

pjw said:


> Hi Folks
> Thought I'd join in the fun here at WUS after lurking around for a while. Got an order in about an hour after the website ordering system went active - didn't rely on the email notification and resorted to obsessive checking  - sad, I know but...... # 20 finally turned up downunder this morning and first impressions pretty much as everyone has stated except for the size, which took me a bit by surprise. Beautiful casework, dial and crystal, very precise, satisfying operation of the crown and bezel, date slightly high in the window. I didn't blink at the size previously as I regularly wear anything up to 44mm comfortably so I was definitely surprised at how big this 42mm wears. Don't get me wrong, it sits very nicely and definitely has wrist presence but I wouldn't call it discreet. Will post some photos with a Steinhart Ocean 44 for comparison shortly ( as soon as the kid stops hogging the computer )
> Just wanted to also mention the terrific communication from Steve himself. No doubt he must be very preoccupied right now but he still took the time to answer my emails personally and very promptly. Can't ask for more than that for sure.
> regards from Oz
> ...


I think it wears about average for a 42. (OK, I've only had two other watches listed at exactly 42) However, I noticed that the bezel is bit wider than 42. The case is 42 but the bezel goes out a tad further, like the original subs. I think the bezel is 42.5-43. It looks about the same size as my 43mm VSA Dive Master, probably because of the large dial and bezel. My wrist is barely over 6.5 and this is as big a watch as I'm comfortable wearing. But it's not too big.

I never noticed the date window at all. I actually had to compare it to my other watches (using eta 2824 and 2892) to see any difference at all. My thoughts on this can be summed up in one word: meh.

I had to reset it this morning, so I don't have 24hr time keeping yet. After 15 hours, mostly on wrist, it's gained 2-2.5 seconds. Even if it speeds up overnight it will likely come in at 5 seconds. That's about where I want a new mechanical. (As I said before, at this pricepoint I'm happy with anything between -2 and +10).

It's on the zulu now but I'm also considering the rubber. Any other ideas? What's that strap that JeepDad has?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My date is high too. Wait! What are we talking about? I don't even have a Raven. 

From what i've read on the MKII forum, Kingston sales have nothing to do with the Raven's existence.

And Brice, keep that 2254!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tallguy said:


> Horrible to throw up these Crackberry pics after all the nice stuff posted already, but #75 just arrived and I had to check in.....I think my date is aligned a little high in the window, but other than that, awesome piece! As long as I can see a little white on top of that 7 I'm ok :-!
> 
> 
> View attachment 645549
> View attachment 645550


Looking good and well fitting, Steve. Now, keep it for a while!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

White Tuna said:


> Powerband sold his?


Yes, as much as I regret selling it, my twig-wrist just seems to visually buckle underneath this 42mm watch. I truly, truly, truly love this watch and everything about it, and it's the first watch in my life that made me feel clinically depressed about my small wrists. I guest I must come to terms with the fact that my wrists are too frail, weak, and insect-like to carry off a watch like the Raven. Anything of this size just further effeminates my already feminine wrists. It's like shoving a V8 inside a Prius. It's like strapping a tower clock onto dandelion.

I think the Raven goes best on those with a wrist size of 6.5 and bigger. Mine just missed the bus by 3 paces. :-(

Beautiful watch, though! Everything about it.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rrod66 said:


> BTW, had a physical this morning and the Doctor kept stealin glances at it, he was trying to be covert but his eyes kept going to my watch! He must be a WIS! LOL! I thought for sure he was going to ask, he was staring so much!


I hope he wasn't doing a colonoscopy. ;-)


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> From what i've read on the MKII forum, Kingston sales have nothing to do with the Raven's existence.


Agreed. I don't remember seeing any post on the MKII forum mentioning the Raven, except for one random post when someone casually wondered (in passing thoughts) what will happen when the Raven is released. I don't think anyone replied to that post. Seems like the Raven isn't a big deal to MKII owners, positively or negatively.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Some wrist shots and against an Ocean 44. The fat leather strap seems to help balance it visually. Super comfortable to wear. Love the gold hand set


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Beautiful pics pjw! Amazing how it almost looks as big (if not bigger from some angles) than the Ocean 44!


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

RTea said:


> Beautiful pics pjw! Amazing how it almost looks as big (if not bigger from some angles) than the Ocean 44!


Quite right about the apparent size RTea. I think it's because it's a bit taller than the Ocean. Funnily enough, on it's own it actually feels much smaller than the Steinhart despite appearances and is more comfortable IMO. The lume is also going to be a lot of fun once fully charged - it was glowing after just five minutes out of the box!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Great pics. I would really be nice to see this watch next to a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red which is also 42MM.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pilot2 said:


> Great pics. I would really be nice to see this watch next to a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red which is also 42MM.


Me too. Who's on that?


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Boy, I sure started a furor with the "high date"..lol But I figured out that all you guys are wrong...the date doesn't sit high, the window in the dial was just cut a little low:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

I'm about +4 seconds on the wrist for 24 hours....just the way I like it as it leaves room for a little "settling" after the break in period:-!

And Mr. Johnny Powerband, I am calling you out on exaggerating your wrist size femininity to justify flipping yet another nice watch (believe me, we flippers have seen it all!), as I seem to remember you happily wearing a G-Shock Frogman a while back, and God knows what other big watches!:-x:-d:-d

FWIW, if I had a Kingston I would have no interest in this watch......except, I've had two Tudors at about the same value as the current Kingston price, and didn't enjoy wearing that much coin on the wrist....(one of my "issues":roll

If any of you are looking for a decent stand-in for the Kingston and think the Raven is too big, look around for a Kemmner/Wilson....I had one that was pretty well made and pretty much the same size as the Kingston...for a few bucks less than even a Raven...:-!

OK, back to bragging about our goofy date Ravens......what page will this thread be on when they sell out?b-)b-)b-):think:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tallguy said:


> FWIW, if I had a Kingston I would have no interest in this watch......except, I've had two Tudors at about the same value as the current Kingston price, and didn't enjoy wearing that much coin on the wrist....(one of my "issues":roll


Yep. Which is precisely why you should have held on to your original Kingston order at <cough> $700. But, no use crying over spilled milk now. Love your Raven, Bro!

Anybody branching out with other straps yet?


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yep. Which is precisely why you should have held on to your original Kingston order at <cough> $700. But, no use crying over spilled milk now. Love your Raven, Bro!


I'd have had the same issue; it would have cost me only $700 but when I know I can get over a grand for a watch, I'm ALWAYS thinking about what else I could spend that money on.....like I said, just one of MY wIs issues!o|o|


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> When you and Tallguy flip I'll expect a discount due to the date misalignment :-d


No way I'm flipping it man.  and the date is really not that bad, not sweating it but if anything it makes it even more special and sell at a premium ;-)... You know a la Brass Magrette ;-) ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree Mr Johnnny just needed an excuse ;-)


tallguy said:


> Boy, I sure started a furor with the "high date"..lol But I figured out that all you guys are wrong...the date doesn't sit high, the window in the dial was just cut a little low:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> I'm about +4 seconds on the wrist for 24 hours....just the way I like it as it leaves room for a little "settling" after the break in period:-!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pjw said:


> Quite right about the apparent size RTea. I think it's because it's a bit taller than the Ocean. Funnily enough, on it's own it actually feels much smaller than the Steinhart despite appearances and is more comfortable IMO. The lume is also going to be a lot of fun once fully charged - it was glowing after just five minutes out of the box!


I'll have to disagree with you too there. The 44 Steinhart clearly looks bigger to me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It is a Kevlar strap from WatchBarn on eBay, local NC seller. Great strap.



pinkybrain said:


> I think it wears about average for a 42. (OK, I've only had two other watches listed at exactly 42) However, I noticed that the bezel is bit wider than 42. The case is 42 but the bezel goes out a tad further, like the original subs. I think the bezel is 42.5-43. It looks about the same size as my 43mm VSA Dive Master, probably because of the large dial and bezel. My wrist is barely over 6.5 and this is as big a watch as I'm comfortable wearing. But it's not too big.
> 
> I never noticed the date window at all. I actually had to compare it to my other watches (using eta 2824 and 2892) to see any difference at all. My thoughts on this can be summed up in one word: meh.
> 
> ...


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll have to disagree with you too there. The 44 Steinhart clearly looks bigger to me.


Same here.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pjw said:


> Some wrist shots and against an Ocean 44. The fat leather strap seems to help balance it visually. Super comfortable to wear. Love the gold hand set


Congrats and welcome!! Your pics look reall good, crisp too. 
That vintage looking strap looks quite perfect for the Raven, the leather and stitching kinda matching the red on the dial are nice touches. 
The 44 looks bigger, that big and tall bezel that expands upwards make it look huge to me. 
Are the lugs kinda straighter too towards the ends?
Cheers


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll have to disagree with you too there. The 44 Steinhart clearly looks bigger to me.


Just took another look (instead of a glance this time heh) and you're right. The Ocean 44 definitely looks bigger.

I must reiterate the fact that there are still no lume shots in this entire thread!

It also seems like the Raven has pretty fat lugs and is relatively thick across the entire lug to lug length. At least that's what seems to make it look bigger to me in most of these pictures.


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

How many are left to order? I can't believe some are still left. Love my #65. The lume is killer!!!!!


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

For those interested, there is one LNIB on the sales forum for a discount.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Would love to see a Steinhart Ocean 1, Raven, Armida A2 comparison shot!


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Powerband,
LMAO!! As a matter of fact......LOL!!! I'm in my mid 40's and guess what time it was?? Needless to say the Doctor owes me dinner and a movie!! LOL!
Man, that was uncomfortable as hell!!!


----------



## rrod66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Coincidence?? I monitor the sales forum pretty tight and until this week, the kingstons show up about one a week(if that)> all of the sudden we have 3 or 4 in the smae week! I dont know, the subliminal mind is very strong!!!


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll have to disagree with you too there. The 44 Steinhart clearly looks bigger to me.


Me too! I think that the larger dial might make it look bigger to some... I guess. But the Steinhart looks bigger to me...


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

rrod66 said:


> Coincidence?? I monitor the sales forum pretty tight and until this week, the kingstons show up about one a week(if that)> all of the sudden we have 3 or 4 in the smae week! I dont know, the subliminal mind is very strong!!!


The MKII forum seems to have a pretty neagtive vibe. I am still waiting for my Kingston but I will tell you there are a few people over there that almost make me want to sel the watch so not to be grouped in with them. I am loving the Raven though. This thing is solid. Tomorrow I wear it to work without the sleeves covering it so it should get more visability.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

I really digging this watch especially the size, but would love to see a snow flake option like OWC has.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

tallguy said:


> And Mr. Johnny Powerband, I am calling you out on exaggerating your wrist size femininity to justify flipping yet another nice watch (believe me, we flippers have seen it all!), as I seem to remember you happily wearing a G-Shock Frogman a while back, and God knows what other big watches!:-x:-d:-d


Oh, man... so busted! 

Dude, I _had_ TWO Frogmans, a Pam 111, TWO Seiko Tunas, an EcoZilla, a couple of Lum-Tecs, and I still have the ridiculous 47mm pilot watch that my brother gave me (which is the only big watch I have left because I can't bring myself to sell).

I recently had a sudden and significant cognitive shift in my taste of watch size when my daughter was born and I went out and started my own business. I really think *most* (not all) 42mm watches are too big for my wrist. Interestingly, though, I recently flipped a Steinhart Vintage Red that actually worked for my wrist -- though it was on the cuspid. (I would own the Vintage Red again, but only if it looked exactly like the Raven!). I think the Raven sits a tad high for my little, flat wrists.

If only my wrists were a tad bigger, I wouldn't feel compelled to buying Craftsman tools at Sears on Sunday mornings. If my wrists were bigger, I would eat less red meat. If my wrists were bigger, I would be proud that I put cream in my coffee.

Anyone wants to buy a 47mm pilot watch for their wall?


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats and welcome!! Your pics look reall good, crisp too.
> That vintage looking strap looks quite perfect for the Raven, the leather and stitching kinda matching the red on the dial are nice touches.
> The 44 looks bigger, that big and tall bezel that expands upwards make it look huge to me.
> Are the lugs kinda straighter too towards the ends?
> Cheers


Thanks Jeep99dad
the 44 is definitely bigger but the lug to lug is the same on both. Having had time to look closely at the dial (instead of working) I think it's one of the most beautiful I've seen. The way the white, gold and red elements pop out from an inky blackness is really nice. I can also see why there are so few lume shots - they're gd hard to do but I had a go fwiw


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Bustov said:


> I really digging this watch especially the size, but would love to see a snow flake option like OWC has.


Yeah, I am not a mercedes fan myself. It looks great on this watch though. I would look into changing the hands out but I have concerns that the lume would not match the rest of the watch. Since the lume matches I am going to keep it. And the hands are very easy to read in the dark.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Great Lume shots pjw!! Thank you for taking the time to take the pics and posting them. I like that strap too. I am going to show the pics to my friends and tell them it is made out of Dingo!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

I cannot believe these are still available. Tempted to get a second...


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

White Tuna said:


> I cannot believe these are still available. Tempted to get a second...


Hey, if you want to get a second, hold out for the flippers....they'll be along shortly!

And Johnny (Powerband). it's all good in the life of a WIS, my man....we all go through phases......I got together with my best friend from childhood for our drinking night that comes along about every 2-3 months, and he can't help but laugh because every time I show up with a new watch claiming that it is "the one!":-d:-d He loves watches too, but is one of those normal people who actually buys one watch and wears it every day...:-s:roll:b-);-)


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Just had a little scratch on the dome!!!!
can not feel it with my hand....
Anybody got a way to clean that?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

totorol said:


> Just had a little scratch on the dome!!!!
> can not feel it with my hand....
> Anybody got a way to clean that?


Toothpaste or poliwatch


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

totorol said:


> Just had a little scratch on the dome!!!!
> can not feel it with my hand....
> Anybody got a way to clean that?


Well, that didn't take long! The best thing is a product called Polywatch. It is a paste you apply to a soft cloth and then gently rub / polish away the scratch.

If you don't have Polywatch (available from Timefactors plus others) you can use toothpaste (the old school, basic white type) with the same process. I've also heard some mild metal polishes (Brasso) work, but I have no experience with them.

The key is to be careful with how often you use these products. You are actually removing a very small amount of the crystal every time you polish, essentially leveling the surface to the bottom of the scratch. If you Polywatch too often, you could wear down your crystal.

This is actually the reason I've been shying away from the Raven, although I really, really like the look. That "top hat" acrylic crystal on top of an already tall case makes me think I'd be bashing this against everything. I have the same problem with my Smiths Everest - great looking, but got to be real careful.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

powerband said:


> Oh, man... so busted!
> 
> Dude, I _had_ TWO Frogmans, a Pam 111, TWO Seiko Tunas, an EcoZilla, a couple of Lum-Tecs, and I still have the ridiculous 47mm pilot watch that my brother gave me (which is the only big watch I have left because I can't bring myself to sell).
> 
> ...


Johnny has seen the light!

Modest watches for modest wrists. It's the only way to wear.

(Though I never have tried to wear a watch on my cuspids.)


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

I ordered one today, and I was told only 18 are left.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Toothpaste or poliwatch


Thx, Jeep99dad!

I tried, better, only seen a little scratch now!!

Thx again formthe tip! feeling better nkw, haha...


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

A couple of shots with new Bond NATO


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Aaaaaaahhhhhhgggg!!!!! This is why I love Subs! Awesome combo, that.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

ds99 said:


> I ordered one today, and I was told only 18 are left.


Congrats! I'm surprised there are still some left. I was told by Jeff that once these are gone, they're gone.They have other projects on the horizon, of course, but this looks like the "it" for the Vintage.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

jxlxr said:


> A couple of shots with new Bond NATO
> 
> View attachment 647798
> 
> ...


Oh, HECK yeah! I'm really stoked to see this because I have one very similar on the way... hopefully it'll be here tomorrow. Beautiful combo!


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

Wish the lume on my Rolex would be that brightb-)


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

ds99 said:


> I ordered one today, and I was told only 18 are left.


I am stillloving mine. It has a nice wrist presence. I was asked if it was a Rolex, whichI did not like. I said there are overone hundred thousand Rolex's made a year and there are only one hundred ofthese total. Nothing against Rolex and Iknow there will probably be more Raven Vintage watches in the future but withthe excellent lume, the bracelet, dome and size this thing is clicking forme. 

I hope you thatyou enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree with happyholiday. My Rolex sub has nowhere near the lume that the Raven has. Mine lasted all night long. This is an amazing watch. I am thinking of getting a Kingston second hand and was wondering how the C3 lume compared to the Raven.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

I hate to say this, but I'm pretty sure the lume on my Raven Vintage is brighter, longer, than all the LUM-TECs I've owned. I say that because I've always been vocal about how good that aspect of LUM-TECs are. I don't think I've ever had a watch with lume this good. Seriously.

Here's my crappy lume shot...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Johnny has seen the light!
> 
> Modest watches for modest wrists. It's the only way to wear.
> 
> *(Though I never have tried to wear a watch on my cuspids.)*


Dang iPhone auto-correction! :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent combo!!


jxlxr said:


> A couple of shots with new Bond NATO
> 
> View attachment 647798
> 
> ...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Johnzalez said:


> Congrats! I'm surprised there are still some left. I was told by Jeff that once these are gone, they're gone.They have other projects on the horizon, of course, but this looks like the "it" for the Vintage.


If Raven ever puts out another Vintage in a smaller case, I'm all over it like an adolescent on a 1981 Playboy magazine featuring Suzanne Summers.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

powerband said:


> If Raven ever puts out another Vintage in a smaller case, I'm all over it like an adolescent on a 1981 Playboy magazine featuring Suzanne Summers.


That made me lol even though 1981 is before my time but who doesn't know Suzanne Summers!

And Raven #90 checking in! Loving this watch even though it took me an hour to finally get the bracelet sized to where I like it.

And talk about super lume! I held it up to my bathroom light for maybe 15 seconds then hit the lights and my jaw dropped. I've had some awesome lumed watches before and this is near the top, if not the best.

And where did you pick up that sweet bond nato?! I need to order one, like now.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Just picked up a Maratac MI-6 Mil series nato, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

I wonder why the lume is so awesome. Is it due to the lume plots being bigger or is it due to the bezel also having it's markers illuminated? Whatever the case, the brightness is insane. You could almost land a plane with it at night. I can't wait to see what is next in the offering. I am loving mine. The accuracy is also amazing. Steve did a great job.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

RTea said:


> That made me lol even though 1981 is before my time but who doesn't know Suzanne Summers!
> 
> And Raven #90 checking in! Loving this watch even though it took me an hour to finally get the bracelet sized to where I like it.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Wear in good health.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

navyman said:


> I wonder why the lume is so awesome. Is it due to the lume plots being bigger or is it due to the bezel also having it's markers illuminated? Whatever the case, the brightness is insane. You could almost land a plane with it at night. I can't wait to see what is next in the offering. I am loving mine. The accuracy is also amazing. Steve did a great job.


I have no idea why but I initially thought the hour plots were a little small. Now they are just so easy to read.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

navyman said:


> I agree with happyholiday. My Rolex sub has nowhere near the lume that the Raven has. Mine lasted all night long. This is an amazing watch. I am thinking of getting a Kingston second hand and was wondering how the C3 lume compared to the Raven.


I am waiting for my Kingston C3 but have seen nothing that makes me believe the lume is great. I believe someone stated it was similar to or not as good as the Rolex. I like lume but that is not why I am buying the Kingston. Fantastic lume was not the reason I purchased the Raven Vintage....it is just a HUGE bonus!


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought my particular strap on the bay (120872852358). Not super thick but since this watch is not has heavy as some divers it works great and it was inexpensive. It also has fabric keeper which i wanted to make it a bit more comfortable.



RTea said:


> That made me lol even though 1981 is before my time but who doesn't know Suzanne Summers!
> 
> And Raven #90 checking in! Loving this watch even though it took me an hour to finally get the bracelet sized to where I like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

jxlxr said:


> I bought my particular strap on the bay (120872852358). Not super thick but since this watch is not has heavy as some divers it works great and it was inexpensive. It also has fabric keeper which i wanted to make it a bit more comfortable.


I do not havemany watches but my initial thoughts were that this was a heavy watch. When Iread your post I noticed I hardly feel it on my wrist at all. I love the wristpresence and bracelet.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

CrownandBuckle.com guys, best prices and fastest shipping for natos, mil straps, and Zulus bar none. Also check out their leather natos....awesome.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats to all who received their Raven! It seems everyone is very pleased with them, size aside from shrimp-wristed duded ;-) .. ahem.. powerband... ;-)
The lume is top burhgtness and probably applied pretty thick. The lume on the Raven is ike many of my Benarus and Helson, in terms of bruthness, and like my Armida A1... I guess that FullSwing factory knows what they are doing in the lume department


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The dial hour markers don't glow quite as bright as say an Omega PO or Seiko Sumo, but it's close and the bezel and hand lume glows super bright and there's a lot. Love it! And thanks for the crown and buckle recommendation, totally forgot about them.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gnomon watches also has an amazing selection of natos and zulus, and freebies or discounts the more youor order


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> congrats to all who received their Raven! It seems everyone is very pleased with them, size aside from shrimp-wristed duded ;-) .. ahem.. powerband... ;-)
> The lume is top burhgtness and probably applied pretty thick. The lume on the Raven is ike many of my Benarus and Helson, in terms of bruthness, and like my Armida A1... I guess that FullSwing factory knows what they are doing in the lume department


Shrimp? 
Pfff... try gnat's wee wee. :-(

Yes, the lume is really something else!

Best,


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gnomon watches also has an amazing selection of natos and zulus, and freebies or discounts the more youor order


But dude, c&b are in FLA. and ship like lightning!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, I'm excited. I just ordered one and Steve emailed that it has shipped. I have been waiting in vain for a Stowa Ikarus since November and I needed to scratch the itch. I picked up a trio of Lum-Tec's this winter, but this will be my first diver. I have been wanting a dive watch for some time, but this was kind of an impulse buy. I have been watching this thread since it started and finally got the bug today. The Raven certainly ticks all the boxes for me. 

I am a leather strap guy, but that Bond NATO looks so good on the Raven, I think that will need to happen.|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tallguy said:


> But dude, c&b are in FLA. and ship like lightning!


never bought from them, I'll have to check out ther site. I was very pleased with my straps order from Gnomon, got a free tool I use all the time and some polywatch. Got them within a week, so not bad considering the distance


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gnomon watches also has an amazing selection of natos and zulus, and freebies or discounts the more youor order


And in my experience, much higher quality than Crown and Buckles NATOs; the one I purchased from Crown and Buckle is paper thin.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

FYI, I just got 4 new straps for my Raven: 2 Bond NATOs, one nice vintagy leather, and one velcro Bond-ish style from rockin' ron here on the forums: https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/f-s-24-mm-double-layer-velcro-straps-choice-size-color-646661.html

I briefly tried on all of them but this velcro 2-layer Bond is REALLY doing it for me. It's similar to the Badger-Bones style, although not quite to that level of quality. But it's not that far off... and it's WAY cheaper (not to mention I'm not sure of BB availability these days). So far I like it much better than NATOs/Zulus. It's very secure, and makes the watch feel very light & comfy. I'll take pics of all my straps tomorrow, but I encourage you all to check out the ones in the link. More soon...


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

How do the Gnomon natos compare to Maratacs? I have both a Maratac and Precista and so far the Maratac is my favorite. The Precista is softer but feels a little thinner/flimsy.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

How do the Gnomon natos compare to Maratacs? I have both a Maratac and Precista and so far the Maratac is my favorite. The Precista is softer but feels a little thinner/flimsy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maratacs are ok, I've got several from Eddie and they were ok but I prefer the ones I got from Anders at Gnomon and his selection is simply amazing!!! LOTS of choice.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

TroyNVie said:


> And in my experience, much higher quality than Crown and Buckles NATOs; the one I purchased from Crown and Buckle is paper thin.


Could be....I generally stick to Zulus....especially with a watch with the heft of the Raven. What's great now is that you can get Zulus in all the cool bond colors.....I'm a two ring guy myself as I don't like having all that extra nylon and hardware....

Full confession though.....I don't see taking my Raven off the bracelet anytime soon, if ever!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

There's a brand new Raven for sale at a good discount on the sales forum right now and I'm surprised no one has snatched it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

see these, wonder how that one in the middle would look?

TimeZone: Sales Corner: Cordovan NATO style straps $75.00


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> see these, wonder how that one in the middle would look?
> 
> TimeZone: Sales Corner: Cordovan NATO style straps $75.00


I looked at those but I think they'd bring the watch far too high on my small wrists. The leather is just too thick. If you could pull it off it would look great though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have small Shrimpy wrists for a big guy  It'd probably look weird ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

For a well made affordable leather zulu (smooth on both sides), check out ebay seller watchesu571.

Here's one on a Mako. Super comfortable, and about $30 shipped.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

powerband said:


> There's a brand new Raven for sale at a good discount on the sales forum right now and I'm surprised no one has snatched it!


Maybe because most of us know you sold the exact same piece to the guy for less than what he's now asking? ;-)


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Slant said:


> Maybe because most of us know you sold the exact same piece to the guy for less than what he's now asking? ;-)


Direct from Raven? $700

From that guy on the sales forum? $669

$30+ in your pocket and as fast or faster shipping? Raven does not put the buyer's name on the warranty card so you're not losing anything by not buying direct. There is even a chance - certainly better than buying direct - it will fit your wrist right out of the box!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

TroyNVie said:


> Direct from Raven? $700
> 
> From that guy on the sales forum? $669
> 
> $30+ in your pocket and as fast or faster shipping? Raven does not put the buyer's name on the warranty card so you're not losing anything by not buying direct. There is even a chance - certainly better than buying direct - it will fit your wrist right out of the box!


IMO $669 is a pretty good deal, I am sure after these all sell out they will have a increase in value.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

plus it really his choice to sell at whatever price he wants... and this is not really the place to discuss this sales topic. One saves $31 to buy it basically like new, I don't see what's wrong with it. plus how much one pays for a watch to me does not have to dictate how one sells it for. Other factors come into play.
If you don't likk his price, you move on or ask if he has flexibility, worse he can say is no, price is firm..;


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

TroyNVie said:


> Direct from Raven? $700
> 
> From that guy on the sales forum? $669
> 
> $30+ in your pocket and as fast or faster shipping? Raven does not put the buyer's name on the warranty card so you're not losing anything by not buying direct. There is even a chance - certainly better than buying direct - it will fit your wrist right out of the box!


I am not sure the shipping could be faster. My Raven was in my hands two days after my late in the day order.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

OK, so here's the Bond 2 layer velcro strap I mentioned.







The thing I like most about this strap is that it is two piece, and doesn't make the watch too tall on my wrist. What about 2 piece NATOs or ZULUs, you say? Check out the lower layer of nylon; it "fills" the space between the spring bars and the case. This watch has long lugs and there is a fairly substantial space between the ends of straps and the case. This is a minor peeve of mine. Not an issue with this strap.








Best feeling strap I've tried on this watch. Secure and comfy.









Here's my leather strap I got off eBay. Nice quality strap for the money. I'm not sure I like the look. I may dye it a bit darker and see if that helps...















I was going to show the two other standard NATOs but I have a problem. Hopefully someone here will have a suggestion. The leather strap came with tubes in the springbar slots, and I left them in (passed the spring bars through them). Now I can't get the strap off because the metal tubes don't allow my spring bar too (or super-tiny screwdriver) to push down the shoulders of the SB. Any ideas??Thanks!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

I like that leather strap a lot. I agree it may be too light but it should darken on its own. If you wish to darken it then I would use neatsfoot oil?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

_I like that Velcro strap a lot... THe leather is too light, I agree with you but also too bulky at the lug IMHO as seen on the wrist shot.
TO remove it, you may have top pull and break the spring bar. Can onlu use those tubes with drilled lugs :-( Sorry, hope it works out without damage

Kinda reminds me of the thick leather I'd tried on my Vintage Red a while back
















_


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Johnzalez said:


> OK, so here's the Bond 2 layer velcro strap I mentioned.
> View attachment 649761
> 
> The thing I like most about this strap is that it is two piece, and doesn't make the watch too tall on my wrist. What about 2 piece NATOs or ZULUs, you say? Check out the lower layer of nylon; it "fills" the space between the spring bars and the case. This watch has long lugs and there is a fairly substantial space between the ends of straps and the case. This is a minor peeve of mine. Not an issue with this strap.
> ...


I like the light colored strap. Very vintage Rolex vibe there. Unfortunately, you may have to cut it off. And sacrifice a spring bar. Or the strap.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> _I like that Velcro strap a lot... THe leather is too light, I agree with you but also too bulky at the lug IMHO as seen on the wrist shot.
> TO remove it, you may have top pull and break the spring bar. Can onlu use those tubes with drilled lugs :-( Sorry, hope it works out without damage
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the thick leather I'd tried on my Vintage Red a while back
> ...


That's the look I was going for with the leather. Looks great. I agree that mine looks too bulky (I have 6 1/2 wrists). It's also really stiff right now. Maybe if I soften it with neatsfoot oil (thanks White Tuna) I can get it to work... and darken it to where I want it.

I REALLY like the look & feel of the velcro Bond though. I figured I'd have to bend/break the spring bars. Makes me a little nervous but I can't think of any other way, aside from cutting through them (along with the strap ends). I'd rather not destroy the strap so I guess that's what I'll do.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> I like the light colored strap. Very vintage Rolex vibe there. Unfortunately, you may have to cut it off. And sacrifice a spring bar. Or the strap.


Do you think there is any chance I could break the lugs if I tried to break the spring bars? Makes me a bit nervous... but I'd hate to cut through the strap if it's not necessary.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

TroyNVie said:


> Direct from Raven? $700
> 
> From that guy on the sales forum? $669
> 
> $30+ in your pocket and as fast or faster shipping? Raven does not put the buyer's name on the warranty card so you're not losing anything by not buying direct. There is even a chance - certainly better than buying direct - it will fit your wrist right out of the box!


Well....

I just purchased this piece, very very excited about getting it.

Buzz


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Johnzalez said:


> View attachment 649770


I love that strap, how do you think it would look on this type of colour and strap?









Buzz


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Johnzalez said:


> Do you think there is any chance I could break the lugs if I tried to break the spring bars? Makes me a bit nervous... but I'd hate to cut through the strap if it's not necessary.


Doubtful you'll break a lug, but you'll probably scratch the heck out of it at best, or oblong out the lug holes at worst.

What you need to do is bend the springbar and tube up and away from the pin holes. It is a royal PIA and you'll probably mark the strap, but I'd rather replace a strap than a watch. There might be tools that will do this, but you'd want to have pressure in one direction in the middle of the springbar and pressure in the other direction at the ends of the springbar. You want to bend the strap end, tube and springbar into a V.

This will pull the springbar ends out of the lug holes without damaging the holes themselves.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

This tool *might* work, but you might need a more aggressive bend to get the springbar ends out of the lugs.

Good luck


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! Number #008 safely in hand ( and on wrist) and I am blown away. What a beauty! I don't have the tools at hand to size the bracelet so I popped on a vintage oiled brown leather strap from Crown & Buckle and it looks fantastic! My wrist is just shy of 7" and this certainly isn't the largest watch I own. To me the size is perfect. It does sit tall on the wrist, but comfortably so. I know I will be endlessly banging this thing against doorways. No doubt I will be looking at crystal replacement options once the scratches get out of hand, but I love the look of this thing so much, I am not at all concerned about it now.

And holy cow, the lume! It certainly does seem a little brighter than my Lum-Tec B2 and that thing is a torch.

Next will be a Nato. I really dig the ones with the red and olive stripes like jxlxr's. Do I get the cheap Crown and Buckle one or shell out nearly $40 for the MoD spec one from Corvus?

Pics as soon as I can figure out where my wife hid the USB cable...


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

freight dog said:


> Wow! Number #008 safely in hand ( and on wrist) and I am blown away. What a beauty! I don't have the tools at hand to size the bracelet so I popped on a vintage oiled brown leather strap from Crown & Buckle and it looks fantastic! My wrist is just shy of 7" and this certainly isn't the largest watch I own. To me the size is perfect. It does sit tall on the wrist, but comfortably so. I know I will be endlessly banging this thing against doorways. No doubt I will be looking at crystal replacement options once the scratches get out of hand, but I love the look of this thing so much, I am not at all concerned about it now.
> 
> And holy cow, the lume! It certainly does seem a little brighter than my Lum-Tec B2 and that thing is a torch.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Great number too.

Mine says hello:









Sorry for the washed out pic. My camera phone is actine up.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

buzz819 said:


> Well....
> 
> I just purchased this piece, very very excited about getting it.
> 
> Buzz


Congratulations, Buzz. I think you'll really like the Raven. And great savings on a brand new watch!
Best,


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Slant said:


> Maybe because most of us know you sold the exact same piece to the guy for less than what he's now asking? ;-)


Not sure if that's relevant to the current asking price, which is still at a significant saving for basically a brand new Raven... especially with prediction the watches may go up in price! :-!

Cheers,


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

buzz819 said:


> I love that strap, how do you think it would look on this type of colour and strap?
> 
> View attachment 649939
> 
> ...


I think it will look right at home -- both exhibiting a vintage look. Would be a good companion.

Best,


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Johnzalez said:


> Here's my leather strap I got off eBay. Nice quality strap for the money. I'm not sure I like the look. I may dye it a bit darker and see if that helps...
> 
> View attachment 649769
> 
> View attachment 649770


Oh, yeaaaaaah.

[Where's my scotch.]


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Doubtful you'll break a lug, but you'll probably scratch the heck out of it at best, or oblong out the lug holes at worst.
> 
> What you need to do is bend the springbar and tube up and away from the pin holes. It is a royal PIA and you'll probably mark the strap, but I'd rather replace a strap than a watch. There might be tools that will do this, but you'd want to have pressure in one direction in the middle of the springbar and pressure in the other direction at the ends of the springbar. You want to bend the strap end, tube and springbar into a V.
> 
> This will pull the springbar ends out of the lug holes without damaging the holes themselves.





Ryeguy said:


> View attachment 650194
> 
> 
> This tool *might* work, but you might need a more aggressive bend to get the springbar ends out of the lugs.
> ...


That tool looks like it would have been perfect, even if I had to put it in my arbor press to gimp the spring bar & tube.

Alas, I tried bending it but the tube was pretty thick and it wasn't going anywhere. I ended up sacrificing the strap and cut through the bars. Ah well. Lesson learned, big time. The good news is my beloved velcro/Bond is back on. I'll post pics of my other straps tomorrow.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

#052 made it safely to Norway.
Unboxed it yesterday after two weeks of travelling and in customs.

Must say the watch displays a great quality.
Only issues so far is the mentioned removal of the SS-link and something of an issue with opening the clasp.
I removed some links yesterday so might have to put back the one closest to the lock.
Now the little "fold over"-piece won't open as wide as I need when on the wrist.

Will re-read the thread and tweak it some tonight and see if I solve it.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

powerband said:


> Not sure if that's relevant to the current asking price, which is still at a significant saving for basically a brand new Raven... especially with prediction the watches may go up in price! :-!
> 
> Cheers,


I read an interesting post from a member of this very forum.

"The way to start out with a small fortune in watches is to start out with a large fortune in watches."

I am not knocking the Raven at all but if people were sure there would be a large increase in Raven prices when they are all sold they would be a fool not to buy the rest of them. I am not concerned about resale as I am not going to sell mine but I do wish everyone the best of luck with theirs. Whether they decide to keep it or flip it.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice! I believe that the Raven has a significant meaning in Norse mythology. Good luck.


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

White Tuna said:


> Nice! I believe that the Raven has a significant meaning in Norse mythology. Good luck.


The greatest Norse god of them all Odin had two raven messengers Hugin and Munin.
But here, as in many other places, they serve as a sign of ill-omens and death so it goes both ways.

All in all it's a strong symbol and the depicted logo is stunning in it's cleanliness.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my daughter's name is Raven  means a lot to me ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats to the new arrivals. 

Wearing mine today. Still love it


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats to the new arrivals.
> 
> Wearing mine today. Still love it


Stressing on STILL is important here  isn't it ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ah  you funny guy ;-)
But I'm afraid you Re right :-(

Can u believe I decided to sell my SMP2254 :-(


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Some pics. Showing my current strap, the size and a comparison to my Lum-Tec B2 Super Combat.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

White Tuna said:


> I read an interesting post from a member of this very forum.
> 
> "The way to start out with a small fortune in watches is to start out with a large fortune in watches."
> 
> I am not knocking the Raven at all but *if people were sure* there would be a large increase in Raven prices when they are all sold they would be a fool not to buy the rest of them. I am not concerned about resale as I am not going to sell mine but I do wish everyone the best of luck with theirs. Whether they decide to keep it or flip it.


Yep. That's the thing, though... no one is sure. That's why it's a prediction with the Raven, and members on this forum are probably not the type to take the bite because it's 1) a risk they're not willing to take, 2) an investment that doesn't seem worthwhile, or 3) this is a WIS factor in which case most people here are in it for the passion and are just happy to own one and share the ownership joy with other members.

Cheers,
Johnny


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

Adding to the collection of pics as mine just arrived yesterday. Love the dome and gold hands. So far, it seems to go well with my collection of leather straps, but I've yet to fit any of them on yet as most of them are 24mm. - Ken


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

I will admit that the Raven is a nice watch, however, the long length of the end link bothered me (as shown below.) Now I realize many watches end links are more shallow than the end of the lugs, however, I found the length and fact they stuck out bothersome.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

TroyNVie said:


> I will admit that the Raven is a nice watch, however, the long length of the end link bothered me (as shown below.) Now I realize many watches end links are more shallow than the end of the lugs, however, I found the length and fact they stuck out bothersome.


Holy cow....now THAT is the definition of anal!:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d (I can only IMAGINE what the misaligned date does for you!)


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the Raven is a very nice watch, but I wouldn't suggest seeing it as an "investment grade" timepiece. Bill really hit it out of the park with the Kingston, and for that reason, you are seeing those prices. The Raven has missed the mark on a few elements (in my humble opinion) - a bit too large, a bit too thick, small fitment issues such as the bracelet as Troy points out and the date window alignment as pointed out earlier.


Nothing bad at all - great customer service, quality assembly, good movement, decent water resistance. Honestly, a watch I would be happy to own, but certainly not a watch I would stick in a safe and expect increasing value. The fact that even with a limited run of only 100 having been released more than a week ago and I can still buy one new should indicate that this is an "enjoy" piece and not a piece destined to skyrocket in price.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

TroyNVie said:


> I will admit that the Raven is a nice watch, however, the long length of the end link bothered me (as shown below.) Now I realize many watches end links are more shallow than the end of the lugs, however, I found the length and fact they stuck out bothersome.


Did you sell your Raven in 1 day because of the end link? but it is always okay for the Rolex end link (old and new) to be shorter than the lugs? and Seiko MM300 and SUMO to be an odd fit? The Raven end link keeps the rivets away from the case and it needs to be thick around the 1.8mm lug bar. We are looking at how we can adjust the lug bar distance and end link in the future. This is a Raven watch and it is similar to other watches, but it is not a copy watch and it has its own lines and style that separate it from the 1 to 1 copies.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good one, Steve, I like your style:-!|>! .....now about those dates....:-x:-d:-d:-d

Put me down as someone who was skeptical early on...(remember my "chunky watch" comments)....but who now is enjoying #75 as a "one watch" and it is keeping excellent time ta boot!


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

I said that it was a nice watch, and I am _not _saying that it is not. There is no question the 42mm size is great, the bracelet - other than the end links - is of high quality, and the lume is superb (among other things - see previous posts by other members for more details.)

However, for me, (and this my *opinion,*) but the long end links that stick out below the lugs and are not even from the side view bothered *me*. Yes, if they were shorter (or more shallow, depending no how you look at it), it would have been more acceptable (e.g., older Rolex models.) Others may disagree, which is absolutely fine (that's why there are thousands of watches to choose from.)

In addition, other members have pointed out the misalligned date window, which also bothered me. For me, for $700, I prefer better. But again, this is my opinion, only. (I will note, though, that my opinion is based off my prior experience with Submariner style watches. Some watches that I currently or have owned include: Rolex Submariner 116610LN "SubC", Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red, Steinhart Ocean One DLC, Helenarou Submariner Homage, Invicta 8926obv2, etc. If I still had the Raven, I would have been happy to take some side-by-side comparison pictures.)

I am _not _judging other forum members who have bought the watch and enjoy it.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

The first link can not be inside the lugs because of the riveted bracelet. We wanted to go an extra step to make this bracelet.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

BENARUS said:


> The first link can not be inside the lugs because of the riveted bracelet. We wanted to go an extra step to make this bracelet.


I believe the Kingston, which was also intially offered for $700 (albeit, with a wait in production), offers a riveted bracelet that fits within the lugs.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

TroyNVie said:


>


That bracelet is 18mm across 20mm at the rivet. Ours is 22mm, 23mm with the rivets. Why do you care anymore, you already sold your Raven. To me it seems like you are posting after you no longer have the watch for one reason and that would be to get others to agree with your opinion. I already stated that we didn't make a copy watch we made our own adjustments and shapes that are different from this case above and others. It seems like you just wanted a vintage Rolex and not a Raven watch?


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

BENARUS said:


> That bracelet is 18mm across 20mm at the rivet. Ours is 22mm, 23mm with the rivets. Why do you care anymore, you already sold your Raven. To me it seems like you are posting after you no longer have the watch for one reason and that would be to get others to agree with your opinion. I already stated that we didn't make a copy watch we made our own adjustments and shapes that are different from this case above and others. It seems like you just wanted a vintage Rolex and not a Raven watch?


I use the forum to research and discuss watches and personally appreciate other members' positive and negative thoughts/opinions/reviews of specific models, as it helps to inform my future purchases. I am just pointing out my observation about the bracelet to others interested in this style of watch that is being discussed in this thread. Please note that others have mentioned the date window misallignment and it does not appear that they have received the same response as I have...

There is no question that BENARUS has a great reputation for making quality watches and I am _not _criticizing them as a company in any way.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Good one, Steve, I like your style:-!|>! .....now about those dates....:-x:-d:-d:-d
> 
> Put me down as someone who was skeptical early on...(remember my "chunky watch" comments)....but who now is enjoying #75 as a "one watch" and it is keeping excellent time ta boot!


Thanks Tallguy! I am wearing mine all the time and enjoying it on the bracelet and on zulu straps. When I get some time I will take more photos.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

TroyNVie said:


> I use the forum to research and discuss watches and personally appreciate other members' positive and negative thoughts/opinions/reviews of specific models, as it helps to inform my future purchases. I am just pointing out my observation to others interested in this style of watch that is being discussed in this thread.
> 
> There is no question that BENARUS has a great reputation for making quality watches and I am _not _criticizing them as a company in any way.


Thank you for your feedback, I hope you enjoyed the Raven while you had it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steve, you Are right on about the MM300, as much as I love my Marinemaster, the end link fit is about the worst I've seen  
I love my Raven on bracelet and my second favorite combo was my Kevlar strap I posted on a prior page. Great match, would be a great strap to offer with the watch Steve ;-)

Anyone tried it on an Isofrane yet??


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

There really isn't much to say about the date I don't think; quite a few seem to slightly favor the top of the window, but I'm sure if anyone's numbers were touching the top of the window they would have spoken up by now. I've now noticed a lot of eta watches with the same issue, but my guess is that it has more to do with the placement of the window than anything. If this was a $6-8k Rolex I suppose I _might _ care.....:think::roll::-x


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Steve, you Are right on about the MM300, as much as I love my Marinemaster, the end link fit is about the worst I've seen
> I love my Raven on bracelet and my second favorite combo was my Kevlar strap I posted on a prior page. Great match, would be a great strap to offer with the watch Steve ;-)
> 
> Anyone tried it on an Isofrane yet??


Brice, I like the MM300 and the Sumo both on the bracelet, I like Rolex also, I am just saying...

I don't have a 22mm Iso, but I am going to try some of the 22mm Benarus leather with the Raven and take photos.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

BENARUS said:


> Did you sell your Raven in 1 day because of the end link? but it is always okay for the Rolex end link (old and new) to be shorter than the lugs? and Seiko MM300 and SUMO to be an odd fit? The Raven end link keeps the rivets away from the case and it needs to be thick around the 1.8mm lug bar. We are looking at how we can adjust the lug bar distance and end link in the future. This is a Raven watch and it is similar to other watches, but it is not a copy watch and it has its own lines and style that separate it from the 1 to 1 copies.


Awesome. I'm glad someone spoke up about this. I've heard a few people talking about the lugs not ending where the bracelet starts, and I keep thinking of all the much more expensive watches with this same issue (lugs "too long" or "too short"). It's a total non-issue to me. The overall design and "package" with the Raven Vintage is pretty much spot-on. It seems like a lot of people are really reaching for criticisms on this watch, almost like they think it's somehow going to effect the value of their MKII or something. Not sure why there is even such a pervasive comparison between the two. The Raven is not trying to be a copy, more of a modern interpretation of an old design.


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

tallguy said:


> There really isn't much to say about the date I don't think; quite a few seem to slightly favor the top of the window, but I'm sure if anyone's numbers were touching the top of the window they would have spoken up by now. I've now noticed a lot of eta watches with the same issue, but my guess is that it has more to do with the placement of the window than anything. If this was a $6-8k Rolex I suppose I _might _ care.....:think::roll::-x


They are all similar so it is not a problem with 1 watch or date wheel. We will check with the factory on what exactly is causing the date to be slightly high, like you said, it may just be the window. It could be one of a few things, but mine is only a human hair, literally that much.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnzalez said:


> Awesome. I'm glad someone spoke up about this. I've heard a few people talking about the lugs not ending where the bracelet starts, and I keep thinking of all the much more expensive watches with this same issue (lugs "too long" or "too short"). It's a total non-issue to me. The overall design and "package" with the Raven Vintage is pretty much spot-on. It seems like a lot of people are really reaching for criticisms on this watch, almost like they think it's somehow going to effect the value of their MKII or something. Not sure why there is even such a pervasive comparison between the two. The Raven is not trying to be a copy, more of a modern interpretation of an old design.


I don't own an MKII - and therefore am not trying to preserve their value - and simply prefer end links that fit *within *the lugs. I am in no way trying to damage BENARUS' reputation (I'm generally very supportive of "boutique watch companies") - just trying to point out something that bothered me - and inform other interested members of a particular "quirk." If it's a non-issue for other members, great, more satisfied WIS!

I absolutely agree that the Raven Vintage has a lot going for it, including the 42mm size, lume, vintage _inspired _design, ETA movement, etc.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

C'mon guys, give Troy a break.....there isn't a single WIS on this forum who doesn't have a watch "pet peeve" or two.....

We are all like Seinfeld and his girlfriends.....usually just looking for an excuse to move on to the next thing....we've ALL done it! That's why they call us watch IDIOT savants!:-d


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

tallguy said:


> C'mon guys, give Troy a break.....there isn't a single WIS on this forum who doesn't have a watch "pet peeve" or two.....


Haha, that's a good way to describe it.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

TroyNVie said:


> I believe the Kingston, which was also intially offered for $700 (albeit, with a wait in production), offers a riveted bracelet that fits within the lugs.


I have one Raven and two Kingstons and two MKII GMT's on order. But it looks like the Kingstonan innie not an outie.










I have no problem with the endlinks and see no reason it does not go with the overall look of the watch. Oops, that is a Rolex. This is a Kingston:


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

BENARUS said:


> They are all similar so it is not a problem with 1 watch or date wheel. We will check with the factory on what exactly is causing the date to be slightly high, like you said, it may just be the window. It could be one of a few things, but mine is only a human hair, literally that much.
> 
> View attachment 651374


Mine is high but definately readable. It is most noticeable on the 7th. I have zero problem with it being that way. It is a great watch and I have been wearing it every day.


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

I love this watch! I can understand how somethings about this watch are not to everyones liking, but I absolutely love the lume and the size. To me the braclet is I super. This watch was made for me and I think Steve did a great job. I ordered mine the minute I found out about it. I am looking forward to see what Steve is planning next.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

BENARUS said:


> That bracelet is 18mm across 20mm at the rivet. Ours is 22mm, 23mm with the rivets. Why do you care anymore, you already sold your Raven. To me it seems like you are posting after you no longer have the watch for one reason and that would be to get others to agree with your opinion. I already stated that we didn't make a copy watch we made our own adjustments and shapes that are different from this case above and others. It seems like you just wanted a vintage Rolex and not a Raven watch?


Can I have both? For $700?

Are you getting a lot of complaints about the lume being too bright? :-! :-d


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

+1I respect Troy's pet peeves (cos I have mine) and I am all for Steve standing up for his brand - it shows that he has a vested interest in making sure things are right for current owners and the future of the brand. As for the bracelet issue, I never noticed it until I came across these posts. But here's how I solved the issue:







Have a good one folks! - Ken


tallguy said:


> C'mon guys, give Troy a break.....there isn't a single WIS on this forum who doesn't have a watch "pet peeve" or two.....We are all like Seinfeld and his girlfriends.....usually just looking for an excuse to move on to the next thing....we've ALL done it! That's why they call us watch IDIOT savants!:-d


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

tallguy said:


> C'mon guys, give Troy a break.....there isn't a single WIS on this forum who doesn't have a watch "pet peeve" or two.....
> 
> We are all like Seinfeld and his girlfriends.....usually just looking for an excuse to move on to the next thing....we've ALL done it! That's why they call us watch IDIOT savants!:-d


Yeah give him a break, I got a brand new watch because of it!

Everyone can have opinions, if it doesn't match yours you're not going to be able to argue their's into your opinion.

Buzz


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tallguy said:


> C'mon guys, give Troy a break.....there isn't a single WIS on this forum who doesn't have a watch "pet peeve" or two.....
> 
> We are all like Seinfeld and his girlfriends.....usually just looking for an excuse to move on to the next thing....we've ALL done it! That's why they call us watch IDIOT savants!:-d


that is right on the money.... I am one of the IDIOTS with pet peeves ;-)


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

The endlinks of the bracelet did bother me a little bit at first but I just don't notice it anymore. After the explanation above, I am even less concerned as it was designed that way for a reason.

The Raven Vintage has become my daily watch. I just cannot stop staring at the fat crystal - something that the Kingston is lacking.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*



skipp231 said:


> +1I respect Troy's pet peeves (cos I have mine) and I am all for Steve standing up for his brand - it shows that he has a vested interest in making sure things are right for current owners and the future of the brand. As for the bracelet issue, I never noticed it until I came across these posts. But here's how I solved the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Skip The Raven looks great on that Strap! What brand strap did you buy?


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

White Tuna said:


> Are you getting a lot of complaints about the lume being too bright? :-! :-d


My eyes!! No one told me I had to wear sunglasses to look at this watch! I'm suing! :-d


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not a strap guy but this thread is really changing my mind... argh... off to C&B's website I go... sigh...


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

tallguy said:


> C'mon guys, give Troy a break.....there isn't a single WIS on this forum who doesn't have a watch "pet peeve" or two.....
> 
> We are all like Seinfeld and his girlfriends.....usually just looking for an excuse to move on to the next thing....we've ALL done it! That's why they call us watch IDIOT savants!:-d


I can easily find a flaw with all of my watches, even my number one keeper. It's just part of the "personality" of the watch. And while I'm at it, I really wish Benarus had worked out the date wheel omission on the Raven. I still find a date window out of place on a 5510 homage. But whatever...
*edit: or is it a 6538 homage?


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

sorry Troy if I sounded upset. I was just a bit irritated with the post because we already exchanged emails about it.


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

Thanks for the compliment. It's an Altamarea strap that I purchased for my PAM. I was actually trying to sell it because the stitching didn't go with my PAM...but now, I think it matches the Raven pretty well! 
I'm just glad I found a combo that works (for me at least).



WatchDialOrange said:


> Hey Skip The Raven looks great on that Strap! What brand strap did you buy?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

How thick are these gorgeous leather straps in all of the pictures here? I am looking at a few that are 4.5mm thick but I'm afraid it might look a bit too fat. Would 3.5-4mm be a better bet?

Also, I'm stuck between these two straps, what do you guys think?


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*



RTea said:


> How thick are these gorgeous leather straps in all of the pictures here? I am looking at a few that are 4.5mm thick but I'm afraid it might look a bit too fat. Would 3.5-4mm be a better bet?
> 
> Also, I'm stuck between these two straps, what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Hi RTea
The vintage Steinhart is what I stuck on mine (see previous pics). I love it. I've got a few of the Steinhart straps and they're all terrific - supple, high quality leather and they don't charge any shipping. Their buckles are also a bargain. 
regards
btw, get 'em both........
so much easier than having to choose


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

White Tuna said:


> Great Lume shots pjw!! Thank you for taking the time to take the pics and posting them. I like that strap too. I am going to show the pics to my friends and tell them it is made out of Dingo!


Lol! That would be a German dingo courtesy of the very personable Gunter Steinhart


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I've always been a die hard "subs belong on an oyster" guy, with the only exception being maybe a cool striped nato/zulu, but the more I looked at this watch and thread, the more I realized that it really does depart from the sub aesthetic.....its bigger, chunkier, and as Steve has pointed out, with its own distinct case shape/lines.....

I would NEVER put a traditional sub on a rubber strap, but damn if this isn't half bad! The signed buckle is an awesome added touch, and the strap is comfy as hell.....please excuse my crackberry pic...









Also, in taking off the bracelet, I really am impressed by the construction and fit of the endlinks, REGARDLESS of their length!:-d:-!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*



skipp231 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. It's an Altamarea strap that I purchased for my PAM. I was actually trying to sell it because the stitching didn't go with my PAM...but now, I think it matches the Raven pretty well!
> I'm just glad I found a combo that works (for me at least).


Lets see a wrist shot with the Altamarea strap!


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

I'm with Troy on this one, I think the end link could have been executed better, at least to carry the same contour of the lug.


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*



WatchDialOrange said:


> Lets see a wrist shot with the Altamarea strap!


Your wish is my command.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

Looks good skipp thanks for the wrist shots!


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

Great Pics Steve, really shows how nice the brushed finish is.... and transition to that polished edge.... beauty indeed!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

I do not see a problem with the end links. Everything just seems to have a really good retro funk to it.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

I think that it is fair that Troy expresses his opinion about the end-link feature, as each of us have our own particulars and this is an open forum. As for me, the end-links on the Raven don't bother me at all and I love everything about the watch. I just regret that my wrist is too small, otherwise I'd be wearing the watch right now instead of moving it forward to Troy. But, I believe that the Raven has transferred to another owner who is most likely enjoying it as much as I wish I could have, if it weren't for the wilted string beans at the ends of my arms. :-(


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*



powerband said:


> I think that it is fair that Troy expresses his opinion about the end-link feature, as each of us have our own particulars and this is an open forum. As for me, the end-links on the Raven don't bother me at all and I love everything about the watch. I just regret that my wrist is too small, otherwise I'd be wearing the watch right now instead of moving it forward to Troy. But, I believe that the Raven has transferred to another owner who is most likely enjoying it as much as I wish I could have, if it weren't for the wilted string beans at the ends of my arms. :-(


blah blah blah skinny wrist whine whine whine stick wrist blah blah blah string beans blah blah:roll:

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d
(you know I'm just messing with you!)

You keep this up Johnny and I'm going to start a sub-7" wrist Raven owners registry and you'll be embarrased to see how many of us are out here enjoying our chunky Ravens on our skinny wrists...b-)


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

tallguy said:


> blah blah blah skinny wrist whine whine whine stick wrist blah blah blah string beans blah blah:roll:
> 
> :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d
> (you know I'm just messing with you!)
> ...


Haha he's never going to hear the end of it. And if you want to start that list, 6.5" wristed Raven owner here checking in!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You shrimp 

Ah ah big 7 incher here... Ahem ;-)

Gotta live this profile, awesome dome


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

RTea said:


> Haha he's never going to hear the end of it. And if you want to start that list, 6.5" wristed Raven owner here checking in!


Ditto!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just emailed and Steve responded there is "about 12 left". I was ready to pull the trigger on it and one of my grails came up on the forum today....Darn it!!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well good problem to have I suppose 
What's the Grail?


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

The Bluering is awesome - I love mine!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well good problem to have I suppose
> What's the Grail?


It is the bluering...I had one along time ago....Now here it comes again!!!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*



tallguy said:


> blah blah blah skinny wrist whine whine whine stick wrist blah blah blah string beans blah blah:roll:
> 
> :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d
> (you know I'm just messing with you!)
> ...


You wouldn't be laughing had someone asked to borrow your wrist to floss their teeth. I had to wash the broccoli off my wrist.

Joking aside, my wrist is not so small as they are flat. I think that's the only reason the Raven doesn't look right on my wrist. The MKII Sea Fighter, which is also 42mm, works on my wrist. Sure wish the Raven is a hair smaller.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Solution to the bracelet "problem"*

Raven on my skinny 6.5 wrist;-)


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

hhvdketi1 said:


> I like it and with Steve involved I'm sure it will ba quality piece. But I can't get past the Mercedes hour hand and try to avoid watches with that style hour hand.


I am not a fan of the mercedes hands either. But it really does not bother me when I look at the watch and overall I love the watch. There was some talk of sword hands but I am not sure they would have looked good on this watch.

If Raven makes one with swordhands it will definately be worth a look from me but I could not commit to buy as I love my Raven Vintage.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

On a whim I made a 6538 with sword hands to see how it would look. I'll post up a picture when I get to my PC. I don't think it looks too bad actually.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

White Tuna said:


> I am not a fan of the mercedes hands either. But it really does not bother me when I look at the watch and overall I love the watch. There was some talk of sword hands but I am not sure they would have looked good on this watch.
> 
> If Raven makes one with swordhands it will definately be worth a look from me but I could not commit to buy as I love my Raven Vintage.


Here are some pic's of what a 6538 with sword hands could look like. I built this as a fun little project over the winter using some parts I had on hand and a few I purchased. It was really a design exercise to say "what-if". For those interested, the dial and handset are from OWC, the movement is a SeaGull ST-21 (ETA 2428-2 clone - actually quite well made IMO), the case (with a nice acrylic dome), crown and bracelet are from "raffles-time". The case is about 40mm, 20mm drilled lugs, rivet-style bracelet with a taper to 16mm at the clasp.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Here are some pic's of what a 6538 with sword hands could look like. I built this as a fun little project over the winter using some parts I had on hand and a few I purchased. It was really a design exercise to say "what-if". For those interested, the dial and handset are from OWC, the movement is a SeaGull ST-21 (ETA 2428-2 clone - actually quite well made IMO), the case (with a nice acrylic dome), crown and bracelet are from "raffles-time". The case is about 40mm, 20mm drilled lugs, rivet-style bracelet with a taper to 16mm at the clasp.
> 
> View attachment 653902
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch there! If you ever plan on letting that go send me a PM, I would be more then interested in taking it off your hands!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Coffinfish said:


> I received the Raven a few minutes ago, will post photos tomorrow, just beautiful IMO.


Congrats, Coffinfish!
That was my first impression upon opening the box, too.
(I sprained my tiny wrist picking it up, though.) ;-)
Enjoy and looking forward to your pics!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

powerband said:


> Congrats, Coffinfish!
> That was my first impression upon opening the box, too.
> (I sprained my tiny wrist picking it up, though.) ;-)
> Enjoy and looking forward to your pics!


Dude? Really, still on the wrists? You know you have two ankles you could wear it on! :-d


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> Here are some pic's of what a 6538 with sword hands could look like. I built this as a fun little project over the winter using some parts I had on hand and a few I purchased. It was really a design exercise to say "what-if". For those interested, the dial and handset are from OWC, the movement is a SeaGull ST-21 (ETA 2428-2 clone - actually quite well made IMO), the case (with a nice acrylic dome), crown and bracelet are from "raffles-time". The case is about 40mm, 20mm drilled lugs, rivet-style bracelet with a taper to 16mm at the clasp.


WOW Ryeguy! Thank you for posting this. I think the swors hands would look great on the Raven. I like how you did that. Bubble dome, red triangle, sword hands. All win.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Come on guys, I know there are more Ravens in the wild.... let's post some shots... anyone got it on an Isofrane... thoughts? 
I'll try it on myself but my Isofrane is on my Bathys for now until my new ISO lands next week


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

White Tuna said:


> WOW Ryeguy! Thank you for posting this. I think the swors hands would look great on the Raven. I like how you did that. Bubble dome, red triangle, sword hands. All win.


Thanks. It was a fun little build and I just completely plagiarized all the design elements I liked from other watches. Once you find your sources for parts and tools, building them becomes a rather inexpensive hobby.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Come on guys, I know there are more Ravens in the wild.... let's post some shots... anyone got it on an Isofrane... thoughts?
> I'll try it on myself but my Isofrane is on my Bathys for now until my new ISO lands next week


I briefly owned the same size ISO in the past and really think the Raven copy is just as nice....been wearing it for several days now and comfy as hell.....


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just to warn everyone, if you order this watch and get it shipped to the UK you will have to pay *$200 (£126)* import charges.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

ds99 said:


> Just to warn everyone, if you order this watch and get it shipped to the UK you will have to pay *$200 (£126)* import charges.


Yeah... that's why i don't have the guts to buy it, the final price would be huge and hard to justify it.o|


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tallguy said:


> I briefly owned the same size ISO in the past and really think the Raven copy is just as nice....been wearing it for several days now and comfy as hell.....


I gotta tel you,I have owned several of those Helson and Benarus iso look alike and while they are nice quality for sure, the Isofrane too me is way nicer on the wrist and is especially better with larger/heavier watches, not even close to me. I always buy an Iso and never use those other ones I get with my new watches.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

White Tuna said:


> Dude? Really, still on the wrists? You know you have two ankles you could wear it on! :-d


I can't find my wrists today!!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I gotta tel you,I have owned several of those Helson and Benarus iso look alike and while they are nice quality for sure, the Isofrane too me is way nicer on the wrist and is especially better with larger/heavier watches, not even close to me. I always buy an Iso and never use those other ones I get with my new watches.


Hey whatever works....I'm sure Synchron is happy to take your money.....:-!

(but my wallet is sure glad I can't tell the difference:-d)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Hey whatever works....I'm sure Synchron is happy to take your money.....:-!
> 
> (but my wallet is sure glad I can't tell the difference:-d)


I buy them used and the difference is far smaller but worth it to me. 
But they still are pricey. It's pretty much all I wear now on most divers. 
I've gotten rid of the many straps I had except a few affordable leather and Maratac composite.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I broke down, even though I was scared of the size. Mine will ship on Monday and I will post pics ASAP. Thanks to everyone who posted pics and completely sidetracked me saving for a Kingston:-!


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Tried of few strap variations today. They may not all be ideal but the Raven does seem to be very adaptable to different straps, especially natos imo. Shame the tan leather nato came out looking orange - it's my favourite right now


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, just wow!

I can't wait for mine to come, hurry up damn it!

Buzz


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I've always been against putting leather straps on dive watches but this one looks amazing on leather, can't wait for my new strap to come!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

powerband said:


> I can't find my wrists today!!


LOL! I bet you have this problem late EVERY St. Patty's day! Don't worry, they will be there when you wake up.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

5661nicholas said:


> I broke down, even though I was scared of the size. Mine will ship on Monday and I will post pics ASAP. Thanks to everyone who posted pics and completely sidetracked me saving for a Kingston:-!


I am hoping they are different enough to justify both.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

pjw said:


> Tried of few strap variations today. They may not all be ideal but the Raven does seem to be very adaptable to different straps, especially natos imo. Shame the tan leather nato came out looking orange - it's my favourite right now


Nice! Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pjw said:


> Tried of few strap variations today. They may not all be ideal but the Raven does seem to be very adaptable to different straps, especially natos imo. Shame the tan leather nato came out looking orange - it's my favourite right now


Very nice! thank you for sharing. Of the group, the orangy leather zulu, ansd last two are my faves !


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Here are some pic's of what a 6538 with sword hands could look like. I built this as a fun little project over the winter using some parts I had on hand and a few I purchased. It was really a design exercise to say "what-if". For those interested, the dial and handset are from OWC, the movement is a SeaGull ST-21 (ETA 2428-2 clone - actually quite well made IMO), the case (with a nice acrylic dome), crown and bracelet are from "raffles-time". The case is about 40mm, 20mm drilled lugs, rivet-style bracelet with a taper to 16mm at the clasp.


I agree that it might be really nice to put sword hands on the Raven. Anyone know of a good source with lume that would match and come close to the Raven's dial? And then there's the problem of switching them out... it's tempting to do it myself but I don't think I trust myself.

I do like the mercedes style hands too... just might be neat to make this watch even more unique.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Johnzalez said:


> I agree that it might be really nice to put sword hands on the Raven. Anyone know of a good source with lume that would match and come close to the Raven's dial? And then there's the problem of switching them out... it's tempting to do it myself but I don't think I trust myself.
> 
> I do like the mercedes style hands too... just might be neat to make this watch even more unique.


Problem is, nobody makes Gold Sword hands. The lume is C3 superluminova from Tritec RC TRITEC Ltd. : Special Colours


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a picture of the "2nd Generation 42mm" and "1st Generation 40mm" Raven Vintages together.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The 2nd Gen, with its proprietary components and unique styling cues wins on aesthetics. However, I prefer the size of the 40mm. The larger dial makes the 2nd Gen look even larger. After two weeks with the watch my initial two impressions remain: it's the best looking sub I've ever seen and I still wish it were 40. Still looks to be a keeper.



ds99 said:


> Here is a picture of the "2nd Generation 42mm" and "1st Generation 40mm" Raven Vintages together.
> 
> View attachment 656496


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, I am of similiar opinion. I prefer the size of the 1st Gen, as I have very small wrists, but I prefer the "look" and build of the 2nd Gen. I am not sure which one I am keeping. I WILL sell one. So keep your eyes on the Sales Forum! (The 1st Gen also is brand new, just built by Jeff last month)


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

pinkybrain said:


> The 2nd Gen, with its proprietary components and unique styling cues wins on aesthetics. However, I prefer the size of the 40mm. The larger dial makes the 2nd Gen look even larger. After two weeks with the watch my initial two impressions remain: it's the best looking sub I've ever seen and I still wish it were 40. Still looks to be a keeper.


+1 on all counts.....:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ds99 said:


> Here is a picture of the "2nd Generation 42mm" and "1st Generation 40mm" Raven Vintages together.
> 
> View attachment 656496


Good side by side. I like the 2nd gen better and I would think quality is higher but I prefer its size, no crown guard, insane like and bezel except I prefer the pip in the first gen bezel.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

ds99 said:


> Yes, I am of similiar opinion. I prefer the size of the 1st Gen, as I have very small wrists, but I prefer the "look" and build of the 2nd Gen. I am not sure which one I am keeping. I WILL sell one. So keep your eyes on the Sales Forum! (The 1st Gen also is brand new, just built by Jeff last month)


Yes, the 2nd Gen Raven is head and shoulders above lesser "Franken-Subs." It shows throughout the build quality and finishing of the watch (and also in the price!) It also plays on the proportions of the traditional sub in such a way that triggers some aesthetic button in my head. I think it looks better than the real thing. (but still wish they omitted the date)

If I ever get my OWC milsub, I'll see if I can get a domed acrylic installed on it.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Yes, the 2nd Gen Raven is head and shoulders above lesser "Franken-Subs." It shows throughout the build quality and finishing of the watch (and also in the price!) It also plays on the proportions of the traditional sub in such a way that triggers some aesthetic button in my head. I think it looks better than the real thing. (but still wish they omitted the date)
> 
> If I ever get my OWC milsub, I'll see if I can get a domed acrylic installed on it.


You'll really like your OWC. Dan did a good job on that one. You probably can get acrylic for it at any number of sources, but I would wear it as is for a while first. Dan pressure tests each one to ensure the full 300 meter water resistance. Depending upon how the acrylic is fitted, you might lose some of that water resistance. If you only want the look and the water resistance isn't a critical factor, you can probably buy some parts from Dan and a case from other sources and build one. All in, I probably have less than $250 in my project.

Regarding the side by side photos, I think it does a good job of illustrating how a seemingly slight 2mm size increase can really change the look and feel of the watch. For example, the bezel insert looks wider and more "toolish" / purposeful on the 40mm case. I think it has something to do with the ratio between the dial width and the bezel width.

An earlier poster suggested the 40mm sub hit on the "golden mean" of watch design where everything is proportionally correct. Even minor variations to this ratio can through the total package off. This comment isn't just directed at the Raven, I feel the same way about the Rolex SeaDweller vs the DSSD. I prefer the proportions of the SD over the DSSD.

As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ds99 said:


> Here is a picture of the "2nd Generation 42mm" and "1st Generation 40mm" Raven Vintages together.
> 
> View attachment 656496


I'll take the one on the right, which I also found to be of better quality than any number of Franken Subs.



















Crown guards can be removed if absolutely necessary. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ryeguy said:


> An earlier poster suggested the 40mm sub hit on the "golden mean" of watch design where everything is proportionally correct. Even minor variations to this ratio can through the total package off. This comment isn't just directed at the Raven, I feel the same way about the Rolex SeaDweller vs the DSSD. I prefer the proportions of the SD over the DSSD.
> 
> As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


Couldn't agree more. This is one reason New Coke failed in the US.


----------



## JNL (May 8, 2010)

Ok fine, you guys convinced me. Im getting one,,


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

Fellow Raven-ers.
Could anyone be so kind enough (pics would be a dream) to enlighten a watch-newbie as how to remove the bracelet?
(I have done it with great success on all my other watches, sure the ones with lugholes is a breeze, but some without as well)

I have a "lug-fork" but this one is too tight to get in to with this one,
I have a asian watch with oyster link and this one requires me to bend down the last link from the case and then remove it.
So question is really what the trick is to this one - do I need to bend or do I need to get in 2 tools and get the lug-springs back?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

adamskater said:


> Fellow Raven-ers.
> Could anyone be so kind enough (pics would be a dream) to enlighten a watch-newbie as how to remove the bracelet?
> (I have done it with great success on all my other watches, sure the ones with lugholes is a breeze, but some without as well)
> 
> ...


It's a p.i.t.a. but you definitely don't want to be bending anything. You may need a correctly sized pin tool but just be patient or give it to a decent watchmaker. If he's interested in your business he won't charge you anything. Good luck


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

pjw said:


> It's a p.i.t.a. but you definitely don't want to be bending anything. You may need a correctly sized pin tool but just be patient or give it to a decent watchmaker. If he's interested in your business he won't charge you anything. Good luck


Thanks for your quick reply - saved me some damages done to my precious #52.
I could for sure take it to the watch maker, but as my watch interest grows I want to be as self-sustained as possible.
And being supplied with the wide variety of straps (+ I want to try it on an aged leather strap as well) I want to be able to change this on my own.
So I'd rather look up some more pin tools to get for my little "workshop"


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

try this

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/changing-omega-bracelet-strap-95460.html


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I have found this spring bar tool to be superior to any other I have tried, and the fork end seem to be small enough for any job. Here is a spot to pick one up. If you are into strap changing it is a great investment.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I managed to get mine off with one fork and a little patience....you just need to apply a little "pull pressure" on the endlink and pop one end out at a time.....

....of course, after three days on a strap I was right back to the bracelet again.....:-d:roll::-!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I am weak....Payment sent for one of the final Vintage Ravens left in stock


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

uh oh! does that mean the bluering is a goner ??


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> uh oh! does that mean the bluering is a goner ??


LOL.... Nope...The bluering is locked on my wrist....But when Brice says a watch is a keeper, you have to try it out :-d ...So Raven Vintage, come on down. If it doesn't fit my wimpy wrists, i am sure I can flip it...


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Just wanna to share some more pictures here!!


















And love the LUMe!!!









Thx guys for watching!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

petersenjp said:


> I am weak....Payment sent for one of the final Vintage Ravens left in stock


How many are left?

Buzz


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

buzz819 said:


> How many are left?
> 
> Buzz


Best guess is less then 10


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

petersenjp said:


> Best guess is less then 10


Yes IDD, that's what was posted on the homepage March 17th.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Update from Facebook, roughly 9 left as of March 22nd. Get them now before they are gone  (Mine comes tomorrow)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

#005 checking in from Iowa...Pictures up later today


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

We are nearly sold out of the 42mm Raven Vintage. I have started a 40 vs. 42 poll on the Raven Facebook page. Please join and contribute to the poll if you are interested, so far the 42 is pulling ahead!

Raven Watches | Facebook


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

BENARUS said:


> We are nearly sold out of the 42mm Raven Vintage. I have started a 40 vs. 42 poll on the Raven Facebook page. Please join and contribute to the poll if you are interested, so far the 42 is pulling ahead!
> 
> Raven Watches | Facebook


The Raven is Amazing at 42mm, I would like to see gold gilt outlining the dial markers, would make the dial pop even more.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Steve,I'll take one of these with Gilt Markers,a Pvd Case & Top Grade movement ?


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have got to be the only guy in the world who doesn't have a Facebook account (yes it is by choice). Its ashame you don't have the same poll up on your site. Both size's work great but I prefer the 40mm.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

charger02 said:


> I have got to be the only guy in the world who doesn't have a Facebook account (yes it is by choice). Its ashame you don't have the same poll up on your site. Both size's work great but I prefer the 40mm.


You are not alone, no facebook account either. I am thrilled with the 42, but would by a 40 in a heartbeat. I mean why not do a 40 if you have already done a 42, add gilt outilings to the markers and drilled lugs, and the perfect watch may be created.


----------



## dub123 (Feb 27, 2012)

@charger02 You are not alone  @Steve I would love to see 40mm with Gilt Markers and bit jazzed up bezel. I love its simplicity but the font and the arrow head can be tweaked. Jay


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

someone could start a WUS poll also, I can't build that kind of functionality on our website, Facebook already has the capabilities to make the poll easy and I wanted to try it out... and I am also trying to build up the fan base on that page.

We are thinking about different ideas at the moment for the next Raven, size is one of them, bracelet, bezel, end links, drilled lug holes, a PVD option, we could do a reservation list and choose a few options for the dials, everything is on the table at the moment and Ralf and I are still in the thinking and discussing phase.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

No facebook here either...

My only question; will you guys take 42 trade ins for the 40? LOL, kidding of course!

And btw, that poor little SD is no match for the mighty 42; those photos should have had a DSSD instead!

Poll Thread started here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/next-raven-40-42mm-668323.html


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Let me start by saying THANK YOU!! I think the 42mm Raven Vintage is incredible and I am thrilled to be one of the 100 to have picked one up. Since ideas are being thrown out, I will offer what I think would be cool. 40mm mil-sub homage, gold sword hands, drilled lugs, fully lumed and indexed bezel, domed acrylic, no crown guards, 20mm lugs, rivet style bracelet (I think the endlinks and bracelet were executed brilliantly), gilt outlined markers, 13.5 mm in height, 47mm L2L..............ok I will stop now. I am sure I will buy whatever you guys come up with and would be down with a pre order. Thanks again!!!


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for setting up the poll. I will post photos next to a DSSD when I get one, it is on my short list but right now I just have the retired classic version at 40mm.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Just Received My Raven Vintage today from WUS member. Quick review. Great size case 42mm would even like to see larger case size. This may be the only diver I put on a leather band and I have one coming this week. Lume can be seen lit up in the day-time which is incredible to me! (Almost drove off the road staring at the watch) SS Watch band fit fits great! Love the dome and looks very classy with a suit & tie. Overall 95 out of 100 for me!


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

Word on the street has it that there's only 4(!) left!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

adamskater said:


> Word on the street has it that there's only 4(!) left!


I am soooooo tempted to pick up a second.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

White Tuna said:


> I am soooooo tempted to pick up a second.


But the wife would kill me...

Buzz


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

adamskater said:


> Word on the street has it that there's only 4(!) left!


Make that 3 (at a maximum)


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

buzz819 said:


> But the wife would kill me...
> 
> Buzz


As long as they are never in the same room she will never know....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah. There are ways in WISland... She doesn't have to know ;-)

Wearing my Raven today, enjoying it but one of my Grails ;-) should land tomorrow so the Raven may not see as much wrist time with that incoming  and the MM300 and Alpina fighting for wrist time on week days at the office :-(


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. There are ways in WISland... She doesn't have to know ;-)
> 
> Wearing my Raven today, enjoying it but one of my Grails ;-) should land tomorrow so the Raven may not see as much wrist time with that incoming  and the MM300 and Alpina fighting for wrist time on week days at the office :-(


What's that Brice....a little prep-language for an upcoming flip?:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d(says the pot to the kettle):-d


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

A quote from someone closely involved with Raven:

_"the bigger Raven isn't for everyone. We've all talked about it here and we're planning on a 40mm in the future, among other classic Raven series."_


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would love to see Raven produce something like the MKII Kingston, ie a* Rolex 5513 homage*


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

ds99 said:


> A quote from someone closely involved with Raven:
> 
> _"the bigger Raven isn't for everyone. We've all talked about it here and we're planning on a 40mm in the future, among other classic Raven series."_


And I am permanently going to have some spare bucks sitting aside so I can pick up the next one as well.

Buzz


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tallguy said:


> What's that Brice....a little prep-language for an upcoming flip?:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d(says the pot to the kettle):-d


:roll: what!? Me..????

:-d no no plans to flip it... at this time;-)


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

_looks like they are sold out ;-)

*







_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm not surprised. Great watches, well made, great looks and great CS from Steve


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm not surprised. Great watches, well made, great looks and great CS from Steve


More prep language!

I'm just joking. It really is a nice watch. I wish it were smaller, or my wrists were bigger. 
Can't wait for one in 40mm, if that ever happens.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

I umm maybe in the process of setting up a mail forwarding address in the US, if the one on the forum is still for sale when it is set up, I'll probably grab that one as well...

Buzz


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Quote from Raven Re: 40mm version

_"we are discussing this. I think we will split the watches into 2 sizes. one would be a 40mm vintage, the other would be a larger Raven Deep'"
_


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

powerband said:


> More prep language!
> 
> I'm just joking. It really is a nice watch. I wish it were smaller, or my wrists were bigger.
> Can't wait for one in 40mm, if that ever happens.


I think what you really need is a TW Steele on your wrist, so then you can see what big is, not that I'm complaining, your #43 looks fantastic on my wrist!

Buzz


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just changed to the rubber strap, totally different watch.

How would you go about swapping that strap?

Buzz


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

buzz819 said:


> Just changed to the rubber strap, totally different watch.
> 
> How would you go about swapping that strap?
> 
> Buzz


Thats funny, i just switched over to my Italian rubber strap last night... The strap combos for this watch are endless!


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

I know, I'm going to be getting a leather strap for it, maybe a Gunny, I know I should get a dark coloured Nato, I don't know though, they just don't do it for me, maybe the right colour would?

Buzz


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> Let me start by saying THANK YOU!! I think the 42mm Raven Vintage is incredible and I am thrilled to be one of the 100 to have picked one up. Since ideas are being thrown out, I will offer what I think would be cool. 40mm mil-sub homage, gold sword hands, drilled lugs, fully lumed and indexed bezel, domed acrylic, no crown guards, 20mm lugs, rivet style bracelet (I think the endlinks and bracelet were executed brilliantly), gilt outlined markers, 13.5 mm in height, 47mm L2L..............ok I will stop now. I am sure I will buy whatever you guys come up with and would be down with a pre order. Thanks again!!!


I agree!


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

You mean like this? It's a Gunny 74












buzz819 said:


> I know, I'm going to be getting a leather strap for it, maybe a Gunny, I know I should get a dark coloured Nato, I don't know though, they just don't do it for me, maybe the right colour would?
> 
> Buzz


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

That does look good, I'm thinking of the Chocolate, that would look great, really really want the MI3 from him, but I don't think I can drop $300 on a strap...

Buzz


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

buzz819 said:


> I know, I'm going to be getting a leather strap for it, maybe a Gunny, I know I should get a dark coloured Nato, I don't know though, they just don't do it for me, maybe the right colour would?
> 
> Buzz


Oh man, almost any Gunny will look great on your Raven!


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

No gunny, but got my 22 Avenger from Heroic18 today.
Great look&feel ( my first non-standard leather)


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking good!

Buzz


----------



## KLR_Redux (Sep 8, 2009)

Just bought one - NIB from a member. Looking forward to getting it- that will be a while off, unfortunately. Headed out for some .mil training and will not see it until I get back home in several weeks.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Still loving mine!!! Steve also was a great help when I had a minor problem while travelling. I will definitely keep my eyes open for what's next.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking for a bracelet for the Raven. Looking for as good or better quality than the current bracelet and looking for a bracelet that will take the Raven endlinks. 

Please help. :-s


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

I see there is a 40mm Raven vintage on the sales forum


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

ds99 said:


> I see there is a 40mm Raven vintage on the sales forum


I see you put it there, but I then sent you a pm about it.

Buzz


----------



## Antonio192 (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks great. A gilt dial and I would own one in a second. I wonder why they didn't go with a vintage lume and read pip on the bezel? Why go all the way...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

because they wanted to do somthing a little different and it turned out well, they sold out.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Plus fake vintage lume just looks hokey.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

curt941 said:


> Plus fake vintage lume just looks hokey.


That's a matter of opinion.

I personally love it. So do alot of others.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Got a little brother for my Raven today;









One more to arrive this week some time...

Buzz


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

buzz819 said:


> Got a little brother for my Raven today;
> 
> View attachment 694946
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just got a tube of Polywatch - damn it looks clean now!

Buzz


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

How much different is an Isofrane strap to the Italian rubber strap that comes with the 42mm Vintage?

Thanks!

Buzz


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

buzz819 said:


> How much different is an Isofrane strap to the Italian rubber strap that comes with the 42mm Vintage?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Buzz


An ISOfrane is even uglier. ;-)


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> An ISOfrane is even uglier. ;-)


LOL, now that nearly helps, I like it, I was more wondering about terms of softness and comfort etc.

Buzz


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't help you there, man. I tried the Timefactors retro dive strap awhile back for about 10 min. and quickly realized that look/feel is definitely not me.

Others spend many $100's on their multiple beloved ISO's.

I'll be quiet now...


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol,

Yeah fair enough, I was more after it for my 40mm that is coming shortly, wouldn't mind having one on an ISO type band, just so I can leave the 42mm on the bracelet, then put it on a leather when I find one that I really like.

Buzz


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Isofrane is the best rubber strap out there IMHO. 
It is much better than this one IMHO! Rubber is nicer, doesn't attract lint and dust, is thicker and holes are smaller therefore more pleasing aesthetically and also making the strap less "stretchy" and soft feeling. 
One must try the Isofrane once at least!


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Isofrane is the best rubber stray out there IMHO.
> It is much better than this one IMHO! Rubber is nicer, doesn't attract lint and dust, is thicker and holes are smaller therefore more pleasing aesthetically and also making the strap less "stretchy" and soft feeling.
> One must try the Isofrane once at least!


Damn you, now I need to buy an Isofrane, I figured as much though.

Thanks for the answer,

Buzz


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I aim to please ;-)


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any word on new release? Perhaps something a little smaller?


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

charger02 said:


> Any word on new release? Perhaps something a little smaller?





Raven Watches Facebook said:


> Ralf and I had a good conversation last night about the Raven Deep. We discussed a 44mm case, 1000 meters WR, Auto HRV, double domed sapphire crystal, flat sapphire lume bezel insert, polished coin edge bezel, brushed case with polished edges similar to the last version, brushed link bracelet, gloss black dial, polished steel hands, white dial printing, no crown guards.​


Buzz


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

buzz819 said:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Watches Facebook*
> Ralf and I had a good conversation last night about the Raven Deep. We discussed a 44mm case, 1000 meters WR, Auto HRV, double domed sapphire crystal, flat sapphire lume bezel insert, polished coin edge bezel, brushed case with polished edges similar to the last version, brushed link bracelet, gloss black dial, polished steel hands, white dial printing, no crown guards.​


That sounds amazing!!! If it looks like it sounds (and they stay away from the Mercedes hour hand) I'm all over that one.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

He also did say something about a 40 mm vintage with all new design parts, no "off the shelf". Not sure how you can design all new and still be "vintage", but it is a 40mm.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

So after a bit of a search, I have what I believe is called, either, a constable, an unkindness or a conspiracy of Ravens (I know, I said the Mrs would kill me, but she was very all right with it!)

So we have the 42mm Vintage on the italian rubber, this was powerband and TroyNVIE's watch, the 40mm Vintage this one was ds99's (no strap as yet, I have some nato's coming, but might put the 42mm back on the bracelet and get and Isofrane for the it), it looks fantastic that size with the acrylic dome on it, I was worried about the silver merc hands, but they match it with great precision. Finally is a 40mm Raven in a Helenora Ceramic sub case, Curt941 filed down the crown guards nicely.

I just hope the next Raven is not out too soon, I need a bit of time to hide some money to buy one!

ps. apparently I need to give my camera a clean, damn dust!

Buzz


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

Camera lens seems fine Buzz - but what's up with the shutter time?
From the second hand movement it could seem as this is a 30sec shot (the hand seem to do half circle)

As for the picture, thanks for the comparison shot, seen together I feel inclined to say that the no-red dials look better (and less Rolex Red-hommaging, a benefit for me a con for some?)

But Steve, don't take his wish too serious, we are a few that for sure would love to see one out quite soon ;-)


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh the shutter time, because of the area I was in, all the light I had was horrible yellow tinged light and the flash is too direct, so I used the ambient light from outside and did a long exposure, so there was no huge flash back on the watches, plus a really high f-stop just to lower the light even more.

In short, I was mucking around...

Buzz


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Buzz, I know what you mean. Its tough to deal with yellow tinged light. The pic came out really nice though.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking good, Buzz! A Sub homage lover's dream.


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice looking group Buzz. Love that Raven with the shaved off crown guards. Let me know if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

In keeping with manners I feel I must take this opportunity and compliment the service of Steve here @ Raven.
I had the unfortune to have a screw in the bracelet unscrew and the watch hit a soft carpet, in this event the screw was for all future lost.
This led to a short mail to Steve and an even shorter, friendly reply, that he'd send me a new one which arrived in the god forsaken place of Norway five days later and a recommendation to drip a small portion of loctite on the screws (medium).


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

Benarus.blogspot.com - lists some Raven news.
Soon taking names for 40mm raven and 44mm deep raven 100/50pcs

http://benarus.blogspot.com


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

YES! No other watch release I'm this excited about. Like staying up at night to be the first to order excited. (for the 40mm version, of course)



adamskater said:


> Benarus.blogspot.com - lists some Raven news.
> Soon taking names for 40mm raven and 44mm deep raven 100/50pcs
> 
> http://benarus.blogspot.com


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just a shameless strap update with a lume pic thrown in.

Buzz















So we have a RAF style Nato on the custom 40mm Raven, Kain Heritage on the 42mm Vintage and a Gunny Nato on the 40mm Vintage....

Love them all...

Buzz


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Buzz, I was thinking very nearly the same shade of saddle tan and I was looking at those leather Nato's too. Very nice! I love it when someone posts a pic of a strap that I was just wondering how that would look...


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

This isn't any critique. Just a little something I catched reading up on the IWC Mark series of watches.
I had noticed (on black dial, white numbers) that the date window had both white and black background and didn't see the logic in that.

What I read later was that the white backgr. window was used (in 3'o'clock position) when the 9'o'clock position was a large '9' letter in white to balance both sides out, for dials with just a thin line (as the Raven Vintage has) the date window were then black with white numbers to make it more discret.

.... looking at any submariner though they don't mind this and have to my googling only used white background on '9'-less dials


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Decided to give this thread a bump. Here is #95.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi All

I have just taken delivery of the last Raven Vintage 42mm Diver - number 100 - and what a great watch!  It compliments my Rolex Sub Ceramic really well...I was lucky that when I emailed Steve via Facebook he had one left...


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

On a Gunny Chocolate series....

Buzz


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi All
Can anyone tell me the knack to removing the bracelet from my Raven 42mm? I have resized it okay, and found that part easy, but want to try it on the rubber strap supplied and a Bond strap that I have...However, everytime I try to use my bracelet tool to depress the lug pins I can't get them to depress low enough to get the strap off..and the hole is small ...

So, is there a certain knack to this? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

I use a little jewellers screw driver to change mine over, it took me a couple of times the first go, but as soon as I got it it just popped out nicely.

Hope you get it, the change in the watch just by changing the straps is amazing!

Buzz


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks buzz, will try that-do you just push it in the hole at the back to push down the lug pins? I am keen to avoid scratching the watch...hence my question.

Many thanks ;-)


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Legin said:


> Thanks buzz, will try that-do you just push it in the hole at the back to push down the lug pins? I am keen to avoid scratching the watch...hence my question.
> 
> Many thanks ;-)


Yep, there should be plenty of room to push the pin back enough to release the bracelet. I haven't managed to scratch the watch yet, it seems to be a fairly robust finish/

Buzz


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

buzz819 said:


> Yep, there should be plenty of room to push the pin back enough to release the bracelet. I haven't managed to scratch the watch yet, it seems to be a fairly robust finish/
> 
> Buzz


Thanks Buzz, your a gentleman sir!  I will try that out and see how I get on.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck!

Buzz


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

buzz819 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Buzz


Well, got the bracelet off with no problems-the Zulu strap, rubber and the Bond all looked awesome...especially the bond. 

Thats the good news...I decided then to try and put the braclet back on-to see how easy that would be...and I screwed up...I was using a strap tool to try and get the pin back in..big mistake. It slipped and scratched the back of the watch, luckily not on the number or the clear part with the Raven logo on but on the brushed lower part of the back...a small scratch one side and a little on the other....

After doing that I used my finger nails and the pins went back in fine-should have done that in the first place :-(

Feel a right Pratt! :-(

i have some green scotch pad that I have used before to remove the odd scratch on other brushed surface watches..is it worth using that to remove them? I know that nobody can see them when the watch is worn but you know what I mean...


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Legin said:


> Well, got the bracelet off with no problems-the Zulu strap, rubber and the Bond all looked awesome...especially the bond.
> 
> Thats the good news...I decided then to try and put the braclet back on-to see how easy that would be...and I screwed up...I was using a strap tool to try and get the pin back in..big mistake. It slipped and scratched the back of the watch, luckily not on the number or the clear part with the Raven logo on but on the brushed lower part of the back...a small scratch one side and a little on the other....
> 
> ...


Well... It is only you that will see it.

I put a Kain Heritage strap on my Raven, the light brown one, I left stainless steel tubes in the strap, this meant that I could not get the strap back off the watch too easily. I had to get some bolt cutters between the strap and the lug just to cut the tubes, I sacrificed some pins, but they are cheaper then the strap.

Buzz


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

buzz819 said:


> Well... It is only you that will see it.
> 
> I put a Kain Heritage strap on my Raven, the light brown one, I left stainless steel tubes in the strap, this meant that I could not get the strap back off the watch too easily. I had to get some bolt cutters between the strap and the lug just to cut the tubes, I sacrificed some pins, but they are cheaper then the strap.
> 
> Buzz


Feel your pain on that one  Had the same issue a few years ago with another watch that I had, ended up selling the watch 

I will email Steve and see what he would do - prob recommend that I just leave 'as is' but you know how it is when something bugs you...Luckily I didn't do this on my Rolex Sub ceramic or my Milgauss, with their polished finish in some areas they are scratch magnets...one of the reasons for me buying a Raven


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

Pic quality is soso, but an historically important moment as my
1.5-year old learns to handle the Raven bezel. 
Potential is great for new slogans:
"So easy that even a child can operate it"
"A watch for any age"


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

I am still loving mine. I was in a bar a couple of Saturdays ago and the lume was soooo bright that I got a couple of comments.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, managed to get the small scratches out on the back and have been wearing the watch pretty much everyday for the past 3 weeks, at work, on its metal bracelet  

Its keeping excellent time and the way that the second hand 'sweeps' round is lovely to see - almost on par with the way that my Rolex Sub second hand sweeps  IMHO Steve did a brilliant job with the movement in this watch...

Must admit that I was, and am still, a little surprised at the size of the watch - its 42mm but wears bigger on my wrist than my Rolex Sub (new 42mm ceramic version) and my B&R 42mm Carbon Chrono, but I think that is more to do with the actual thickness of the watch where the case back makes it sit slightly proud on the back of the wrist...In fact, the way it sits on the wrist is similar to the way that the Rolex Deep Sea Dweller sat on my wrist when I tried it on (a lot of times ) while making my mind up which Rolex to buy ...in fact, when I glance down quickly it sometimes looks like an early Sea Dweller sitting proud on my wrist...a positive in my view 

Now all I need to do is re-fit the Bond strap again...without scratching it this time though lololol


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Legin said:


> Must admit that I was, and am still, a little surprised at the size of the watch - its 42mm but wears bigger on my wrist than my Rolex Sub (new 42mm ceramic version) and my B&R 42mm Carbon Chrono, but I think that is more to do with the actual thickness of the watch where the case back makes it sit slightly proud on the back of the wrist...In fact, the way it sits on the wrist is similar to the way that the Rolex Deep Sea Dweller sat on my wrist when I tried it on (a lot of times ) while making my mind up which Rolex to buy ...in fact, when I glance down quickly it sometimes looks like an early Sea Dweller sitting proud on my wrist...a positive in my view


I believe the case is 42 and the bezel is 42.5-43. You'll notice the bezel stands out from the case by about .5mm. Someone with calipers will have to confirm or correct me.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> I believe the case is 42 and the bezel is 42.5-43. You'll notice the bezel stands out from the case by about .5mm. Someone with calipers will have to confirm or correct me.


Thanks  That would account for it...still love the watch though )


----------



## adamskater (Mar 13, 2012)

The Raven through the duality of Norwegian summer, pics taken 5minutes between


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Legin said:


> my Rolex Sub (new 42mm ceramic version)


All reports I have read have the 114060 at 40mm.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

marchone said:


> All reports I have read have the 114060 at 40mm.


Oops, yes your right-sorry my mistake :-(


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Legin said:


> Its keeping excellent time and the way that the second hand 'sweeps' round is lovely to see - almost on par with the way that my Rolex Sub second hand sweeps  IMHO Steve did a brilliant job with the movement in this watch...
> 
> Must admit that I was, and am still, a little surprised at the size of the watch - its 42mm but wears bigger on my wrist than my Rolex Sub (new 42mm ceramic version)


Just a few things to note, both your Raven and Rolex are 28800 BPH, so any difference you think you see in the second hand sweep is an illusion.

Also, the rolex ceramic submariner is 40mm, not 42mm, and that's why the Raven seems bigger, because it is.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

curt941 said:


> Just a few things to note, both your Raven and Rolex are 28800 BPH, so any difference you think you see in the second hand sweep is an illusion.
> 
> Also, the rolex ceramic submariner is 40mm, not 42mm, and that's why the Raven seems bigger, because it is.


Yes, thanks, aware of the Sub size-I made a mistake when I posted  The Raven is a great watch and I am enjoying it on a black NATO at the moment...and its the same size as my Bell&Ross 42mm BR03 Carbon Chrono...although that's a 'square' style watch rather than a 'round' one...:-d

Well, agree they may both be 28800 BPH but, to my eyes, the Sub just seems a bit smoother on the second hand...but that could just be my old eyes playing up :-d Lolol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

i just emailed Steve to reserve a No Date 40mm Sub! Wanted the classic feel of the 40  does it ever stop!!??


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> i just emailed Steve to reserve a No Date 40mm Sub! Wanted the classic feel of the 40  does it ever stop!!??


I made the same reservation......................and now the waiting gameo|


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Just thought that I would give a quick update and say that I have now been wearing my Vintage 42mm on various Nato and Bond straps for the past 3 months almost continuously to work  Its also almost taken over from all my other watches at the weekend...I now find myself reaching for this one over my OM or BM for when on my push bike heading to the gym or when I am jogging or when simply going out down the shops... 

My Bell&Ross Carbon Chrono, Hanhart 1939 Flieger, Longines Instituto Idografico R.Marina & Rolex Milgauss have all taken a back seat to the Raven....as has my more everyday 'knockabout' watches, such as my Rotary Quartz Chrono, Rotary Quartz 'Chavitimiter' & Casio Divers Watch...

About the only one that I do still alternate it with is my Rolex Sub Ceramic...and that's just now and again... 

Its that versatile, that I can swop between a Black Zulu, a Green Zulu, Bond Movie Strap 22mm (non-Nato), Bond Movie Strap 20mm (non-Nato), Bond Vintage Strap (non-Nato)or Grey/Black strip Bond Strap (non-Nato) in an instant and the watch takes on a different look each time  

I must say that I have been really impressed with this watch )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Why don't you send me your Rolex Milgauss??! I'll wear it for you


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Hehehheh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You also dont have to wait years for it while your $ is gone or pay a jacked up price of 1400$ for one used


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

That's true...no long wait for this one


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

I am still loving #95.


----------



## gamecock111 (Apr 5, 2013)

Proud new owner of #140. It is a beauty.
Trying to get nerve to put nato on


----------



## gamecock111 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am having no luck getting the bracelet off

edit - finally got it off. Straps look great.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Just got my new model Vintage 40mm. Finish is outstanding. I am a nitpicker (OCD?), but I have nothing to complain about here. Bezel is perfectly aligned and the 120-click rotation has a solid, reliable feel to it. Date wheel is perfectly aligned and centered. I have had the watch exactly 24 hours and it seems keep excellent time, just -1 second so far. Some have said this Miyota movement is louder than the ETA "equivalent". I will say that the rotor can be heard in a quiet room with any substantial arm movement, but this is not a concern to me and you really have to be listening for it anyway. Bracelet is quite nice and finish perfectly matches the case. Lume is very good and is better than was on my SKX007. Additional free straps are nice, but I doubt I will use them. I am contemplating purchasing an Isofrane. I also have the beige colored Hamilton OEM canvas strap with brushed hardware that came on my Khaki Mechanical 38mm, which I think looks quite good on the Raven. Admittedly, I saw WUS member Ufrid use a similar colored NATO (here is that thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/raven-40mm-vintage-849767.html) and I thought it looked great so I stole a page out of his playbook. I will try to post pics at some point.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Dufresne said:


> Just got my new model Vintage 40mm. Finish is outstanding. I am a nitpicker (OCD?), but I have nothing to complain about here. Bezel is perfectly aligned and the 120-click rotation has a solid, reliable feel to it. Date wheel is perfectly aligned and centered. I have had the watch exactly 24 hours and it seems keep excellent time, just -1 second so far. Some have said this Miyota movement is louder than the ETA "equivalent". I will say that the rotor can be heard in a quiet room with any substantial arm movement, but this is not a concern to me and you really have to be listening for it anyway. Bracelet is quite nice and finish perfectly matches the case. Lume is very good and is better than was on my SKX007. Additional free straps are nice, but I doubt I will use them. I am contemplating purchasing an Isofrane. I also have the beige colored Hamilton OEM canvas strap with brushed hardware that came on my Khaki Mechanical 38mm, which I think looks quite good on the Raven. Admittedly, I saw WUS member Ufrid use a similar colored NATO (here is that thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/raven-40mm-vintage-849767.html) and I thought it looked great so I stole a page out of his playbook. I will try to post pics at some point.


Good assessment... I received #177 last week and everything you said is true. BTW Ufrid is doing a raffle to help a service member..
RESCO Patriot Raffle - Red Teams


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a big fan of my 40mm Raven (also owned the 42) and agree with everything below, but wonder if I'm the only one who noticed that the red triangle and lume pip aren't perfectly lined up with the rest of the bezel markers. It's easy to see in the flesh, but you can also notice it in some pictures too.

And while I'm at it, has anyone heard from Steve about his next project? Last I heard the next Raven will be a 42mm Deep and he didn't seem sure about producing another 40mm acrylic diver in the near future. I'd buy almost any 40mm acrylic diver he comes out with. I'd love to see (and buy) a snowflake or milsub in 40mm with domed acrylic.

All in all the 40mm is currently my favorite watch. Perfect size. Perfect balance between tool watch and dressy watch, just like the original subs. I just want another! Snowflake Steve...snowflake!



Dufresne said:


> Just got my new model Vintage 40mm. Finish is outstanding. I am a nitpicker (OCD?), but I have nothing to complain about here. Bezel is perfectly aligned and the 120-click rotation has a solid, reliable feel to it. Date wheel is perfectly aligned and centered. I have had the watch exactly 24 hours and it seems keep excellent time, just -1 second so far. Some have said this Miyota movement is louder than the ETA "equivalent". I will say that the rotor can be heard in a quiet room with any substantial arm movement, but this is not a concern to me and you really have to be listening for it anyway. Bracelet is quite nice and finish perfectly matches the case. Lume is very good and is better than was on my SKX007. Additional free straps are nice, but I doubt I will use them. I am contemplating purchasing an Isofrane. I also have the beige colored Hamilton OEM canvas strap with brushed hardware that came on my Khaki Mechanical 38mm, which I think looks quite good on the Raven. Admittedly, I saw WUS member Ufrid use a similar colored NATO (here is that thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/raven-40mm-vintage-849767.html) and I thought it looked great so I stole a page out of his playbook. I will try to post pics at some point.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Pinky,

I'm not quite sure I know what you mean with the triangle and lume pip being out of whack--can you elaborate? As for future Raven/Benarus projects, I sure hope they will consider more 40mm's; not necessarily because that size might be more true to a "vintage" diameter, but because I have a 6.75 inch wrist and I just think that 40mm is the perfect size for a dive watch for me. If that means a Snowflake homage, then awesome! That would be very cool. Heh heh..."cool"... get it (Snowflake )?

In any case, because the Raven Vintage is a Bond sub homage, I felt compelled to buy the following strap--even though I probably won't wear it much (it was only $15). I like the look of the hardware on it versus the Maratac version. The MOST screen accurate 20mm Version 6538 CONNERY BOND CUSTOM RAF STRAP [Moderator, is it cool that I posed the link--if not, sorry!]



pinkybrain said:


> I'm a big fan of my 40mm Raven (also owned the 42) and agree with everything below, but wonder if I'm the only one who noticed that the red triangle and lume pip aren't perfectly lined up with the rest of the bezel markers. It's easy to see in the flesh, but you can also notice it in some pictures too.
> 
> And while I'm at it, has anyone heard from Steve about his next project? Last I heard the next Raven will be a 42mm Deep and he didn't seem sure about producing another 40mm acrylic diver in the near future. I'd buy almost any 40mm acrylic diver he comes out with. I'd love to see (and buy) a snowflake or milsub in 40mm with domed acrylic.
> 
> All in all the 40mm is currently my favorite watch. Perfect size. Perfect balance between tool watch and dressy watch, just like the original subs. I just want another! Snowflake Steve...snowflake!


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

By the way, here is the Raven Vintage 40mm on a beige OEM Hamilton canvas strap I took from my Khaki Mechanical 38mm. Looks pretty sweet IMO (Thanks again for the idea Ufrid!).


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

julywest said:


> Good assessment... I received #177 last week and everything you said is true. BTW Ufrid is doing a raffle to help a service member..
> RESCO Patriot Raffle - Red Teams


And since he posted some great pics that influenced me to get the Raven (and I'm so glad I did) and it is for an awesome cause, I'll contribute. Thanks for the heads-up, July!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

pinkybrain said:


> I'm a big fan of my 40mm Raven (also owned the 42) and agree with everything below, but wonder if I'm the only one who noticed that the red triangle and lume pip aren't perfectly lined up with the rest of the bezel markers. It's easy to see in the flesh, but you can also notice it in some pictures too.
> 
> And while I'm at it, has anyone heard from Steve about his next project? Last I heard the next Raven will be a 42mm Deep and he didn't seem sure about producing another 40mm acrylic diver in the near future. I'd buy almost any 40mm acrylic diver he comes out with. I'd love to see (and buy) a snowflake or milsub in 40mm with domed acrylic.
> 
> All in all the 40mm is currently my favorite watch. Perfect size. Perfect balance between tool watch and dressy watch, just like the original subs. I just want another! Snowflake Steve...snowflake!


I don't see what you mention on mine. Benarus has some pre-orders open.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The bezel alignment: it's very minor and doesn't bother me at all. Overall I think the fit and finish is excellent _for this price point_ and I'm a big fan. Look at the red triangle. Look at the distance between the red triangle and the "55" and "5" hash marks. It's not perfectly symmetrical. I think a childhood and adolescence spent doing tons of art work heightens my awareness of certain visual details. (or just made me crazy, but I digress...)

The Raven 40mm brought me back to 40mm watches. Before WIS I owned a 40mm Citzen Eco-Drive Sub-ish watch. Wore it for 10 years without a thought. WIS convinced me that 42 and even larger was the dive watch standard. After wearing the Vintage 40mm, I just thought "wow" this is perfect! Also made me realize that there's nothing "tactical" about large watches. They just get in the way and are cumbersome. My wrist is currently about 6.8-6.9, so maybe that has something to do with it. Anyways, hoping to one day see another 40mm Raven but the market for normal...er..."smaller" watches is limited, unfortunately. The pendulum _will _swing back. It just might take several years or more. Uncomfortable fads are unsustainable. (_see _skinny jeans and crazy baggy skater jeans)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

pinkybrain said:


> The bezel alignment: it's very minor and doesn't bother me at all. Overall I think the fit and finish is excellent _for this price point_ and I'm a big fan. Look at the red triangle. Look at the distance between the red triangle and the "55" and "5" hash marks. It's not perfectly symmetrical. I think a childhood and adolescence spent doing tons of art work heightens my awareness of certain visual details. (or just made me crazy, but I digress...)
> 
> The Raven 40mm brought me back to 40mm watches. Before WIS I owned a 40mm Citzen Eco-Drive Sub-ish watch. Wore it for 10 years without a thought. WIS convinced me that 42 and even larger was the dive watch standard. After wearing the Vintage 40mm, I just thought "wow" this is perfect! Also made me realize that there's nothing "tactical" about large watches. They just get in the way and are cumbersome. My wrist is currently about 6.8-6.9, so maybe that has something to do with it. Anyways, hoping to one day see another 40mm Raven but the market for normal...er..."smaller" watches is limited, unfortunately. The pendulum _will _swing back. It just might take several years or more. Uncomfortable fads are unsustainable. (_see _skinny jeans and crazy baggy skater jeans)


Yeah I pretty much decided >42mm was a no go ... 7.25" wrist.. most of mine are 42 but decided to try a 40mm in Raven as a "dress" watch.. sold one of my Omegas because the bracelet could not be microadjusted and was either too tight or too loose. For the $ that is just not acceptable. Raven bracelet works just fine.

Sorry on your red triangle... If I told you my background doubt you could be any more anal...... I measured and did not see what you described (maybe a picture would help). I then counted "teeth" in the bezel and came up equal. The numbers on bezel well hard to say if aligned or not as they obviously made choices... I can tell you my 3 o'clock hash mark is not aligned with date nor middle of crown exactly. 9 o'clock not perfect either so maybe it varies some on bezels. my serial number is #177 so could be a 2nd run?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm wearing mine today and just measured it, and it is definitely slightly misaligned. You can see this in pictures of other Ravens, including the nearest picture above. It's always misaligned in the same direction too, with the red triangle closer to the "55" than the "5." Normally things like this bother me more with time, but this slight imperfection is, curiously, bothering me less and less with time. Actually doesn't bother me at all anymore though I found it a little annoying when I first received the watch. I think it doesn't bother me because everyone else, as far as I can tell, has the same imperfection. The crown itself may also be slightly misaligned but I don't have a good way to measure it. However, my eyes are 1 for 1 so far.

I would, of course, forgive Steve if he produces another 40mm acrylic diver!! 



julywest said:


> Sorry on your red triangle... If I told you my background doubt you could be any more anal...... I measured and did not see what you described (maybe a picture would help). I then counted "teeth" in the bezel and came up equal. The numbers on bezel well hard to say if aligned or not as they obviously made choices... I can tell you my 3 o'clock hash mark is not aligned with date nor middle of crown exactly. 9 o'clock not perfect either so maybe it varies some on bezels. my serial number is #177 so could be a 2nd run?


----------

